# Uncertain Future for Atlus.



## zenieth (Jun 13, 2013)

Well I wanted to post this in the smt thread, but hell if I could remember where in this jungle that is.


Anyways. Index, the parent Company of Atlus has had a really bad financial year.





And as of June 5th their European branch is officially Bankrupt.

Now, for the business year at least, Atlus is still fine and their products are on schedule.


Even so, they'll be in need of a parent corp soon enough.

So far, there's been speculation as to Koei or SCE being interested in purchasing them.


But yeah, business stuff.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 13, 2013)

As I said in the E3 thread... if Atlus ends up being for sale, I hope Nintendo buys them. They've got a really good relationship lately.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 13, 2013)

There's unfortunately nothing Nintendo related, other than hopes and dreams.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 13, 2013)

Unfortunately indeed. As long as Atlus gets to keep doing their thing, though, I'm happy. They'll end up putting their games on either Sony or Nintendo in the long run.


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 13, 2013)

Sony should be atlus  we all know Nintendo won't buy them,they don't role like that.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 13, 2013)

Sony should be Atlus

but it's not.

And how does Nintendo not role like that? There's just as many if not more Atlus games on nintendo systems than there are Sony.


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 13, 2013)

zenieth said:


> And how does Nintendo not role like that? There's just as many if not more Atlus games on nintendo systems than there are Sony.



So when was the last time Nintendo bought a third party studio? Nintendo won't risk spending a lot of money especially with their current situation with the wii u.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 13, 2013)

Most Atlus games after the PS2, besides Persona and Catherine, have been on Nintendo systems iirc.

However, it all comes down to if the games are profitable or not.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 13, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> So when was the last time Nintendo bought a third party studio? Nintendo won't risk spending a lot of money especially with their current situation with the wii u.



2007, was the last far as i know.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 13, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> So when was the last time Nintendo bought a third party studio? Nintendo won't risk spending a lot of money especially with their current situation with the wii u.



The WiiU has been profitable from day one (meh), the 3DS is earning them buttloads of money, and they have so much in savings it's mind-boggling.

You can cite your first sentence as a reason Nintendo may not buy Atlus, but money is hardly a concern of Nintendo's. Not to mention that Atlus has almost been exclusively releasing their games on Nintendo systems for the past generation (except for Persona 4 Arena, Persona 4 Golden, Catherine, maybe one or two others that I'm forgetting). It's not like Nintendo is blind-buying Atlus. Nintendo knows what Atlus is, what they make and what they're about. 

That, and Atlus wouldn't be that expensive in the first place. They're a relatively small dev studio that works with a relatively paltry budget.

If nobody buys Atlus and they indeed do go under, I at least hope someone gives them jobs. They make great games.


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 13, 2013)

Fair enough^ 

But honestly I see a bigger chance of Sony acquiring atlus than Nintendo. I'd hate that,I'll be rooting for koei or their parent company.

I don't want Sony or Nintendo.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 13, 2013)

Why the hell are companies like atlus having problems. That really sucks.

I only see Nintendo as the only viable option for purchase. 

I guess the shin megami and Fire Emblem success could be a good indicator of the relationship. Neither Sony nor Microsoft can help them and there's no other major third party publisher who really matches atlus style games.

Though i'd prefer if atlus remains independent. There games do well on both sony and nintendo platforms and i don't think they really deserve to be kept to either.  They are people who generally should be shared amongst gamers no matter what console they purchase.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 13, 2013)

Index has been involved in a lot of... bad things lately.  Granted, in the end, I don't really care who buys Atlus. I just want them to keep making their games.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 13, 2013)

Atlus isn't having problems, they're doing phenomenally.

Index is the ones fucking up.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 13, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> Why the hell are companies like atlus having problems. That really sucks.
> 
> I only see Nintendo as the only viable option for purchase.
> 
> I guess the shin megami and Fire Emblem success could be a good indicator of the relationship. Neither Sony nor Microsoft can help them and there's no other major third party publisher who really matches atlus style games.



Their parent company, Index, has been involved in a lot of fradulent and illegal bullshit over the years, among other things. I'm not sure what happens to companies like Atlus if the parent company that owns them goes under.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 13, 2013)

I doubt anybody is going to let the chance of acquiring atlus slip through their fingers.

I mean hell SMT4 is still the 3rd best selling game in Japan as of yesterday and that shit's been out for unbelievably long.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 13, 2013)

Which should be more than enough proof for Nintendo that they should buy Atlus.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 13, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Their parent company, Index, has been involved in a lot of fradulent and illegal bullshit over the years, among other things. I'm not sure what happens to companies like Atlus if the parent company that owns them goes under.



That sucks.  WHich means that there could have been a lot of stealing over the years.  

How many people are there besides Nintendo capable of supporting atlus i.e reltionships that make sense.

EA acquiring atlus makes no fucking sense for example.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 13, 2013)

Really just a matter of who's interested in buying at the end of the day.

For instance Arc Systems has had a good relationship with them, but I doubt they have near the amount of money to fund them.

Aeria might, but Aeria is pretty strictly MMO which atlus really isn't.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 13, 2013)

Is this the new thing to say that Nintendo should buy other companies?


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 13, 2013)

Yes it is. If it HAS to be on one console i'd prefer it to be on a Nintendo one.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 13, 2013)

what does atlus make again?


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 13, 2013)

Shin Megami series.

Probably like the only traditional RPG guys left.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 13, 2013)

This magical concept called GOOD GAMES.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 13, 2013)

they'll just go bankrupt and the talent will form something new. happens all the time doesn't it?


----------



## Enclave (Jun 13, 2013)

It would probably be best for Sony to buy Atlus.  If Nintendo bought them you'd see a shift in the games Atlus makes as Nintendo is very family friendly.

Sony on the other hand?  They give their development studios and such quite a bit of creative freedom.

That said?  I'd rather nobody bought Atlus and they instead found a way to survive.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 13, 2013)

Enclave said:


> It would probably be best for Sony to buy Atlus.  If Nintendo bought them you'd see a shift in the games Atlus makes as Nintendo is very family friendly.


You know that's bullshit. 




> That said?  I'd rather nobody bought Atlus and they instead found a way to survive.



Is it possible for them to become their own company?


----------



## Enclave (Jun 13, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> You know that's bullshit.



It's not bullshit, look how rarely 1st party Nintendo games take the form of stuff like Shin Megami Tensei games.  The answer is pretty much never.  Sony on the other hand?  They have given *plenty* of creative freedom to Sucker Punch, Insomniac and Team ICO.

If Atlus is to be bought I'd rather it go to the company that would be the least likely to change them.  Would it suck that Atlus games would no longer be on the 3DS?  Fuck yeah that would suck balls, I don't deny that in the slightest, but that's not the point of what I said.



> Is it possible for them to become their own company?



I don't know, I don't know how their financials are.  If it is possible though then that would be absolutely ideal.  Would suck if Atlus games were relegated to only 1 console.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 13, 2013)

Enclave said:


> It's not bullshit, look how rarely 1st party Nintendo games take the form of stuff like Shin Megami Tensei games.  The answer is pretty much never.  Sony on the other hand?  They have given *plenty* of creative freedom to Sucker Punch, Insomniac and Team ICO.
> 
> If Atlus is to be bought I'd rather it go to the company that would be the least likely to change them.  Would it suck that Atlus games would no longer be on the 3DS?  Fuck yeah that would suck balls, I don't deny that in the slightest, but that's not the point of what I said.



Nintendo owns Monolith Soft the same people doing X. That isn't a family friendly game and Nintendo had no problems with things like mad world and No more heroes.  Oh yeah they are also collaborating with Atlus on Shin megami tensei and fire emblem. Nintendo isn't the same as they once were back in the days when it comes to imposing ideals,  there aren't going to pussify a company that has bulit their reputation with the types of games they have made for years. 



> I don't know, I don't know how their financials are.  If it is possible though then that would be absolutely ideal.  Would suck if Atlus games were relegated to only 1 console.



Yeah I agree.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 13, 2013)

Not surprising. They haven't made a new Persona game in ages and Arena (fighting) and Golden (remake) don't count


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 13, 2013)

Yes it does count its a good legitimate game and they have been feeding 3DS with titles.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 13, 2013)

Not like they need to since. Arena and SMTIV both made a killing.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 13, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> Yes it does count its a good legitimate game and they have been feeding 3DS with titles.



Never said it wasn't good. I plainly state they haven't made a new Persona RPG game in ages. i.e. Persona 5


----------



## zenieth (Jun 13, 2013)

The distance between p4 and p5 isn't neven at the point where it's mimicking their longest stretch with the persona series.

And it's in the works, stop complaining.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 13, 2013)

zenieth said:


> The distance between p4 and p5 isn't neven at the point where it's mimicking their longest stretch with the persona series.
> 
> *And it's in the works*, stop complaining.



When was that statement made?

Not lobbying for a new game, just stating I haven't seen a new one in awhile. Believe it or not there are other games out there.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 13, 2013)

The same time they said they were going to make an SMTIV. And I know there are other games out there, you're the one focusing on Persona.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 13, 2013)

zenieth said:


> The same time they said they were going to make an SMTIV. And I know there are other games out there, you're the one focusing on Persona.



focusing =/= complaining


----------



## Foxve (Jun 13, 2013)

Hope Nintendo buys them. Don't want to have to get a PS4 for SMT x Fire Emblem. 


They make some insanely great games. I love Nocture (bout to go to the last dungeon). And mananged to just recently get a copy of both Digital devil saga 1 & 2 before Gamestop quit taking PS2 games. Got the last ones too


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 13, 2013)

Shit man I just want Atlus to do more Trauma Team and SMT.  They're the ones who made Demon Souls after all, Nintendo buying them would fill the one void in Nintendo's arsenal. Atmospheric Macabreity


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 13, 2013)

I sincerely doubt Nintendo would strongarm Atlus into toning down some of the mature themes in their games. Nintendo has let stuff happen like No More Heroes, Sin & Punishment, Madworld, Bayonetta 2, and so on. And of all the different games Atlus has released so far on Nintendo consoles, nobody has ever complained (at least loud enough to actually be heard) about being offended by the content. Atlus' games are currently attracting a ton of people to the 3DS. Nintendo isn't gonna fuck with their creative process. The games are typically so niche that nobody besides the (growing number of) fans play them, so nobody else really gives a damn.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 13, 2013)

Kira Yamato said:


> focusing =/= complaining



I never said anything about complaining. You were the one who brought up a single series and ran on it then went and contradicted yourself by bringing up that there are other games.

@nightrazr: Demon Souls was Fromsoft, Atlus just published it in the west.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 14, 2013)

DAMMIT NO!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 14, 2013)

I am on the bandwagon for the Nintendo acquisition.  

Nintendo could seriously benefit from it.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 14, 2013)

Can you imagine if Sony got them?

Vita games, all day, erryday.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 14, 2013)

More like Vita ports 

Developing new stuff is expensive


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jun 14, 2013)

I'd prefer if Atlus go independent.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 14, 2013)

It'd be nice, but they can't just grow money.

The most likely way they'll get out of these financial troubles is through acquisition by another big company. That or a merger like what happened with Square-Enix.


----------



## vanhellsing (Jun 14, 2013)

Nintendo go and save them


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 14, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> It'd be nice, but they can't just grow money.
> 
> The most likely way they'll get out of these financial troubles is through acquisition by another big company. That or a merger like what happened with Square-Enix.



But aren't square-enix kinda having issues of their own?


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 14, 2013)

Sony has more chances of buying them than Nintendo. Altus could prove invaluable to the vita and ps4 in Japan. Nintendo would probably not be affected.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 14, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> But aren't square-enix kinda having issues of their own?



Yeah, 10 years down the line after the merger due to issues unrelated to the merger. 

Square-enix has been godawful since the two merged. But without that event, the two companies wouldn't exist anymore.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 14, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> But aren't square-enix kinda having issues of their own?



Not the same sorts of issues, additionally Squenix even when having issues still has a metric shitton of money at their disposal.

See, Squenixs issues?  They're management related, not legal team related.



Patchouli said:


> Yeah, 10 years down the line after the merger due to issues unrelated to the merger.
> 
> Square-enix has been godawful since the two merged. But without that event, the two companies wouldn't exist anymore.



Enix would have been fine.  It was Squaresoft that was in trouble.  It wasn't so much a merger as Enix pretty near buying out Squaresoft.  It just wasn't a hostile acquisition.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 14, 2013)

Really? 

Speaking of Enix.

WHERE THE HELL IS ROBOTREK.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 14, 2013)

I don't think the original was popular enough for them to decide to do a sequel.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 14, 2013)

It had a giant enemy crab boss though. It even had a weak point you could hit. Robotrek did this before the meme, they're the crab hipsters. 

And you could build robots. It had Pokemon's battle concept down before Pokemon even existed. 

Also not too sure on the rights involved. I know it was developed by Quintet (which hasn't existed for ages) and published by Enix. So Enix should have the rights to the game, right? Old Japanese rights laws are not my specialty.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 14, 2013)

Enix probably has the rights, can't be certain though.

Also, I'm not disagreeing with you, Robotrek was awesome.  The problem?  I've never before met anybody aside from myself who'd played Robotrek until you mentioned the game in this very thread.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 14, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> Sony has more chances of buying them than Nintendo. Altus could prove invaluable to the vita and ps4 in Japan. Nintendo would probably not be affected.



Some people would have said the same thing about games like Monster Hunter seeing that it started on a Sony console but is doing extremely well on a Nintendo one.  More great games can never hurt. And I would love with the Wii U became an RPG centric console.


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 14, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> Some people would have said the same thing about games like Monster Hunter seeing that it started on a Sony console but is doing extremely well on a Nintendo one.  More great games can never hurt. And I would love with the Wii U became an RPG centric console.




I think you didn't understand what I meant. I think it's in Sony's best interest to buy Altus since that will mean the Playstation brand will have lots of killer apps for their gaming systems in Japan. 

My point is that Sony would be more eager to buy them than Nintendo because of that.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 14, 2013)

Enclave said:


> Enix probably has the rights, can't be certain though.
> 
> Also, I'm not disagreeing with you, Robotrek was awesome.  The problem?  I've never before met anybody aside from myself who'd played Robotrek until you mentioned the game in this very thread.



It's fate. 

I really would like to see a remake/remaster/whatever they're called nowadays on the 3DS/Vita. Maybe with some rebalancing done on the experience curve and completely re-doing the bosses altogether. Maybe deeper customization for the robots. Some added content in space. 

Above all, it would need a proper translation. That "I did it over the weekend" translation was...nope.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 14, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> I think you didn't understand what I meant. I think it's in Sony's best interest to buy Altus since that will mean the Playstation brand will have lots of killer apps for their gaming systems in Japan.
> 
> My point is that Sony would be more eager to buy them than Nintendo because of that.



You think so? Meh I'd like to think Nintendo knows the value of their games and unlike Sony,  Nintendo is  actually getting a front row seat to their talent with this SFE collaboration.  If Nintendo sees just how good they are and any acquisition is going to threaten any chances of content appearing on their systems in the future Nintendo also should be keen on buying them seeing that the PS4 is going to be blowing the Wii U out of the water in terms of third party support either way.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 14, 2013)

Nintendo getting Atlus would really put them in a great position. Persona 4 sold about the same in Japan as it did in North America. That's two big markets that would probably buy Nintendo's cheap system just for the promise of Persona 5.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 14, 2013)

I CAN"T FUCKING FIND PERSONA 4 

I didn't even know anything about Persona 3 when i purchased it.  I looked on it and I thought " I'm going to like this"

Was that weird?


----------



## Enclave (Jun 14, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> I CAN"T FUCKING FIND PERSONA 4



This is another reason why Sony or Nintendo buying them would be not a bad thing.  Sony and Nintendo both produce enough games for people to find.  Atlus tends to massively undership.


----------



## Fate115 (Jun 14, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> I CAN"T FUCKING FIND PERSONA 4
> 
> I didn't even know anything about Persona 3 when i purchased it.  I looked on it and I thought " I'm going to like this"
> 
> Was that weird?



No sir..no. For it was the same for me.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 14, 2013)

P4 is on sale on Amazon.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 14, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> P4 is on sale on Amazon.



I bought Persona 3 FES and Persona 4 well over a year ago on Amazon. Didn't have any problems finding new copies.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 14, 2013)

I bought P3FES and P4 from a garage sale. Would not recommend looking for it in a garage sale, since it's much easier to just get it off Amazon. That and the guy who sold it to me kept making weird clicking noises and licking his lips profusely. Not in a sexual way either, he just seemed to really enjoy keeping his lips wet.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 14, 2013)

Shipping cost isn't a really nice thing for me where I live.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 14, 2013)

Well luckily for you its real easy to get free shipping on Amazon


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 14, 2013)

I didn't even know Amazon had shipping costs. I've never had to pay anything for it.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 14, 2013)

Even if you're not one of those Amazon Prime members or whatever they're called, you can still qualify for free shipping if you don't care about release day shipping.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 14, 2013)

The trick is to buy 5 dollar headphones then get that game over 25 dollars then fill your cart up with shit and have them ship as many things together as you can


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 14, 2013)

Also, if it's your first time playing Persona 4. Don't expect it to be Persona 3. 

It's the antithesis of P3. Everything is much more joyous, carefree, and campy compared to the nonstop bout of depression that P3 was. 

That said, the systems in P4 are just better. Can control all your party members. Dungeons are all different rather than just being Tartarus. Character development/social links are still good as well. Definitely worth a try if you can find it.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 14, 2013)

And then out of nowhere, Ea.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 14, 2013)

Coming soon: Day One Persona Pack DLC. Summon your true inner power with this pack of 18 new and exciting Personas!


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 14, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> You think so? Meh I'd like to think Nintendo knows the value of their games and unlike Sony,  Nintendo is  actually getting a front row seat to their talent with this SFE collaboration.  If Nintendo sees just how good they are and any acquisition is going to threaten any chances of content appearing on their systems in the future Nintendo also should be keen on buying them seeing that the PS4 is going to be blowing the Wii U out of the water in terms of third party support either way.



That, and Sony already has S.E. by their nutsacks for console RPG support. Why should they give a darn about buying Atlus when Sony themselves already have bigger third party support from different companies? 

If any of the big 3 are fit to buy Atlus it would definitely be Nintendo, given with how buddy-buddy they have been as of late, i could almost see it becoming a possibility. 

Persona on a Nintendo platform...... *HELL YES*.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 14, 2013)

Potentially sad news since Atlus has been involved in some of the best RPGs of the last 20 years.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 14, 2013)

Atlus should definitely get picked up by MS.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 14, 2013)

I'm actually pretty sure a persona title was confirmed for 3ds


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 14, 2013)

Enclave said:


> This is another reason why Sony or Nintendo buying them would be not a bad thing.  Sony and Nintendo both produce enough games for people to find.  Atlus tends to massively undership.



Every Atlus PS2 game released on amazon is available new for like 20 bucks.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 15, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Well luckily for you its real easy to get free shipping on Amazon



I don't live in the states.


----------



## Fenrir (Jun 15, 2013)

Gee, this news is kind of sad. Kinda like your parents have died and now you're being bought by slave workersrich people.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 15, 2013)

Yeah. Atlus confirmed a Persona game is in development for the 3DS. The problem is that we have no news about it. Between all of the Etrian Odysseys, Devil Survivors, Soul Hackers, SMT4 and SMT x FE (all of which are on Nintendo systems... lol), I guess it's not surprising that we haven't had any updates. They'll probably be going full throttle on it once SMT4 is released in the states. They don't have a European branch, so they'll be passing off localization to someone else for European release.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 15, 2013)

Persona 4 Platinum?


----------



## Wesley (Jun 15, 2013)

Hope they go under.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 15, 2013)

lolwesley

Anyways yeah, seems JASDAQ is investigating Index closely and if any proof that there's Window Dressed Accounts, Index is going to file Bankruptcy, no question.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 15, 2013)

>Nintendo buys Atlus
>Forced to buy Wii U to play Persona 5


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 15, 2013)

You already need to buy a Wii U  for SMTxFE so suck it up and get it because we all know Persona is on the 3DS.
Now go play it


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 16, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> >Nintendo buys Atlus
> >Forced to buy Wii U to play Persona 5



That is clearly worse than never playing Persona 5 ever.


----------



## Fenrir (Jun 16, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> >Nintendo buys Atlus
> >Forced to buy Wii U to play Persona 5


They're not asking for you to buy _that_ console. And even then, Persona's on the 3DS. So your fears are invalid anyways.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jun 16, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Yeah. Atlus confirmed a Persona game is in development for the 3DS. The problem is that we have no news about it. Between all of the Etrian Odysseys, Devil Survivors, Soul Hackers, SMT4 and SMT x FE (all of which are on Nintendo systems... lol), I guess it's not surprising that we haven't had any updates. They'll probably be going full throttle on it once SMT4 is released in the states. They don't have a European branch, so they'll be passing off localization to someone else for European release.



Do people seriously think 3DS is still getting a Persona game?

At this point it is obvious that was just a throwaway title tacked on for PR.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 16, 2013)

Why though?

They don't need to do that.

I mean I can't say it's actually going to be a thing, but there really seems to be no reason to just assume it's a PR stunt, it's rather unnecessary action for them to take. It's more likely a scrapped project, even assuming it's dead.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jun 16, 2013)

zenieth said:


> Why though?
> 
> They don't need to do that.
> 
> I mean I can't say it's actually going to be a thing, but there really seems to be no reason to just assume it's a PR stunt, it's rather unnecessary action for them to take. It's more likely a scrapped project, even assuming it's dead.



Whether it was a scrapped project or even one that never got off the ground doesn't really matter, it was just another example of an "unnamed title from x series" that are typically announced at the launch of a system but never materialize.

At this point there is no reason to think it is still coming.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 16, 2013)

No one said it was, well other than that guy right above, Death didn't.

And that still doesn't justify you calling it a PR stunt. Atlus doesn't exactly owe Nintendo anything at the time they stated that and it in no way really affects their public relations.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jun 16, 2013)

zenieth said:


> No one said it was, well other than that guy right above, Death didn't.



I saw at least 2-3 people on this page alone acting like it was a certainty, hence my first "Do people seriously think this?" post.



> And that still doesn't justify you calling it a PR stunt. Atlus doesn't exactly owe Nintendo anything at the time they stated that and it in no way really affects their public relations.



I never called it a stunt, like I said, this is actually a fairly common occurence. I can't say for sure who or what was responsible for what happened, but most likely Atlus said something to the effect of "Sure, we could make a Persona game for it" which they didn't end up doing, which Nintendo then used for their PR to claim the 3DS was getting a Persona game.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 16, 2013)

Persona 5 can't go to Wii U... it will be for the PS3 :33


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 16, 2013)

Here's the actual list where it said Atlus was making a Persona game for the 3DS.


All of Atlus' games, except for Persona, have been released or confirmed to be in development. Devil Survivor Overclocked, Devil Survivor 2: Break Record, Shin Megami Tensei 4, Etrian Odyssey 4: Legends of the Titan and Etrian Odyssey Untold: Millennium Girl. There's also Soul Hackers, but that wasn't on the list.

Unless the Persona game for 3DS ended up turning into Persona 4 Golden for the Vita (which is definitely possible), it's pretty safe to assume that, given Atlus' track record so far, a Persona game will end up on the 3DS eventually.

That's my two cents on the matter. If you disagree, then whatever. But there's more proof aiding the chance of a Persona game than there is debunking one, imo. Then again, you know I'm fairly optimistic when it comes to the games and companies I like, so this might just be a case of being _too_ optimistic.  

Also, I am not sure how many of those games on that entire list actually got developed/released or if it was Japan-centric or what, so I apologize for not being able to spare more details at the moment.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 27, 2013)




----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 27, 2013)




----------



## Eisenheim (Jun 27, 2013)

Terrible news...


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 27, 2013)

Kaz is on the phone


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 27, 2013)

I find it hard to believe that any of the big three besides Nintendo will pick Atlus up, considering their Shin Megami Tensei x Fire Emblem game is still in development. It would be much easier if Atlus could support itself and just decide themselves where which games will go, but it's not that easy.

If it's not Nintendo, it might be another third party developer. I heard rumors about Namco-Bandai.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 27, 2013)

NO FUCK NAMCO, THEY DONT DO SHIT RIGHT. I want my Trauma Center!


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 27, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3_gst-Ryh3g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 27, 2013)

Atlus has found more success with Nintendo than they ever have with Sony, and have gradually been getting away from Sony bit by bit. Unless Sony makes an aggressive attempt to buy them out, I don't see Atlus going to them willingly. They have numerous games in development for the 3DS and a major one with Nintendo characters in development for the WiiU. 

Also, can you imagine a game like Etrian Odyssey without a second screen for the map? Fucking disgusting. I cringe from just imagining it.


----------



## Eisenheim (Jun 27, 2013)

I wonder how this affects all games that are currently in development.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 27, 2013)

Which is why I think Nintendo is the most likely ones to buy them. Because Atlus has a bunch of games spanning a bunch of their IPs currently in development on Nintendo systems. Sony has... Dragon's Crown on the PS3 and Vita.


----------



## Eisenheim (Jun 27, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> Kaz is on the phone



Iwata is on the phone right now.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 27, 2013)

Maybe some hope?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 27, 2013)

Lol no. They're gonna sell everything to pay off the debt


----------



## Eisenheim (Jun 27, 2013)

Can the developers just form another company consisting of the core members of each of their own development team? Just a wishful thinking.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 27, 2013)

Eisenheim said:


> Can the developers just form another company consisting of the core members of each of their own development team? Just a wishful thinking.



They'd be fully within their rights to form their own company. But doing Persona/SMT would be out of the question since they wouldn't own the rights.

That's another issue that worries me. Whoever buys the rights to Persona/SMT better sure as hell also bring over the devs that worked on the games. 

But that's wishful thinking. The more likely scenario is Nintendo/Sony/Namco/whoever will buy the rights to the series, and then have their own developers work on it. Maybe recruiting key members of Atlus along the way.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 27, 2013)

No..I just hope they keep their jobs, most of their projects are on Nintendo so I hope they protect them. (They're only publishing Dragon's Crown) Atlus USA is a chill place, I'd be sad to see it go


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 27, 2013)

Whoever buys Atlus will most likely also buy the IPs that Atlus has developed. Not doing so would be foolish. The point (I would hope) is to help Atlus keep doing what they're doing.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 27, 2013)




----------



## Death-kun (Jun 27, 2013)

Everything would become micro-transaction bullshit on iOS, and SMT would have cutting edge graphics and become an Action-RPG.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 27, 2013)




----------



## Death-kun (Jun 27, 2013)

So basically, Index is looking for someone to buy their gaming division?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 27, 2013)

GET ON IT NINTENDO!


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 27, 2013)

> こんばんはクマ。またまた心配おかけしててごめんなさいクマ。 クマたちこれからもみんなにおもしろいゲーム届けられるようにがんばるクマ。信じてついてきて欲しいクマ。アトラスは永久に不滅クマ！
> 
> Konbanwa kuma. Matamata shinpai okake shi tete gomen'nasai kuma. Kuma-tachi korekara mo min'na ni omoshiroi gēmu todoke rareru yō ni ganbaru kuma. Shinjite tsuite kite hoshī kuma. Atorasu wa eikyū ni fumetsu kuma!
> 
> Bear Good evening. Bear I'm sorry if you are worried apologize once again. Bear doing its best to be delivered as interesting game to everyone in the future Bears. Bears want to come with you to believe. Atlas is immortal bear forever!


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 27, 2013)

Bear? I dont see no kuma's there


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 27, 2013)

Was that run through Google translate or something?


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 27, 2013)

Yep.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 27, 2013)

I want my  SMT x FE damn it..... >_>


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 27, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> I want my  SMT x FE damn it..... >_>



Which is why Nintendo will most likely buy Atlus. Nintendo's gonna protect their shit, no matter what the "Sony will buy Atlus because of Persona!" people say.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 27, 2013)

Who is the publisher of SMT IV? Nintendo? I forget


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 27, 2013)

Atlus is both developing and publishing SMT4 except for some regions without an official Atlus branch like PAL, Taiwan and Korea. Nintendo is the one publishing the game in those territories, iirc.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 27, 2013)

Thanks Death Kun, the situation sounds real bad for Atlus...


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 27, 2013)

Index isn't being dissolved; it's being restructured by investors and salarymen, like what happened to GM in the US.  It's not gone.  Atlus isn't gone.  And even if Index were to be dissolved, does anyone really think people would just be like 'oh darn, guess Atlus is toast, huh?' for no reason?

Puh-leaze.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 27, 2013)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Index isn't being dissolved; it's being restructured by investors and salarymen, like what happened to GM in the US.  It's not gone.  Atlus isn't gone.  And even if Index were to be dissolved, does anyone really think people would just be like 'oh darn, guess Atlus is toast, huh?' for no reason?
> 
> Puh-leaze.



Well of course not, I don't think anyone in here has said "Atlus is toast", or anything along those lines. Atlus will survive, no matter what. If they can't remain "independent" under Index then they'll survive by going elsewhere.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 27, 2013)

Atlus has always been relatively platform agnostic, seeing it become an exclusive company would be disheartening as fuck.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 27, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Atlus has always been relatively platform agnostic, seeing it become an exclusive company would be pretty disheartening as fuck.



Indeed, them remaining independent is the most desirable outcome.


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 27, 2013)

Sony better buy them,that's the best case scenario. Atlas is a compant sony world wide studios are in need for the most. Persona on a Nintendo platform? Ewww!


----------



## zenieth (Jun 27, 2013)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Index isn't being dissolved; it's being restructured by investors and salarymen, like what happened to GM in the US.  It's not gone.  Atlus isn't gone.  And even if Index were to be dissolved, does anyone really think people would just be like 'oh darn, guess Atlus is toast, huh?' for no reason?
> 
> Puh-leaze.



Actually it's not stating that they're going through civil restructuring. But they're trying to push for it.

So it's more like they're waiting for their creditors to either say

"Yeah, let's reorganize this thing and fix it up." 

or

"FUCK NO, I WANT MY MONEY. CLOSE UP SHOP"

They're basically on the precipice


Index of course, info seems to suggest Atlus and the rest of their gaming department'll long be sold off before this actually goes through.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 27, 2013)

Judging from the crazy reception of the PS4. Nope.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 27, 2013)

Console loyalty is still a thing?

nasty


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 27, 2013)

Like that will ever change.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 27, 2013)

zenieth said:


> Console loyalty is still a thing?
> 
> nasty



You need only to take a look at any console thread here, dude.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 27, 2013)

Is it bad that one of the main reasons I want Nintendo to buy Atlus is to watch Persona fanboys cry?


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 27, 2013)

So long as it isn't Microsoft that buys them. I remember what happened last time Microsoft got ahold of one of my favorite studios. 





zenieth said:


> Console loyalty is still a thing?
> 
> nasty



Genesis does what Nintendon't.

I still love you Genesis, even if you were shit.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 27, 2013)

I saw this post in the Atlus topic on GameFAQ's 3DS board. It also sounds like a pretty good outcome.

"Sad news to start the day...

I think the company most aligned with Atlus style and therefore more deserving of aquiring them is Marvelous AQL. Sure, they are not the richest company out there, but recent years have been kind to them...

While it would not make the most sense financially, it makes the most sense from a design standpoint. A Marvelous and Atlus merger would be the ultimate union of last remaining 100% japanese games companies...after all, they would be the defacto producers of series like Harvest Moon, Rune Factory, Shin Megami Tensei, Muramasa, Little King's Story, Dokapon, No More Heroes, Trauma Center, Luminous Arc, Arc Rise Fantasia, Etrian Odyssey, Senran Kagura...plus they would be the biggest localization force ever, seeing Atlus great record and considering that Xseed (now Marvelous USA) is a subsidiary of Marvelous AQL."


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 27, 2013)

I'd be okay with that.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vGgUBmmuUgQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 27, 2013)

As long as it doesn't negatively affect the relationship they have with Nintendo there's nothing bad to come of this.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 27, 2013)

Nintendo wouldn't allow that, of course. The only way Nintendo won't outright buy Atlus is if Atlus ends up staying independent or merging with/being bought by another company where Atlus could continue business as usual.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 27, 2013)

Indeed.**


----------



## Enclave (Jun 27, 2013)

Lets be honest here, the only companies that likely have the wallets to buy Atlus are the big 3 (Sony, Nintendo and Ewwrosoft) and guys like EA, Activision and possibly Squenix.

Out of all of them?  Only companies I can think of that I would find acceptable to buy Atlus are Sony and Nintendo.  Admittedly if either of them buy Atlus it would suck but wouldn't be the end of the world.

One good thing that could come from Sony buying them, Sony would probably transfer their mobile IPs over to the Vita and for their bigger games the PS4 is the obvious console for them.

Good thing if Nintendo gets them?  Fuck you it's Nintendo they don't need any reason other than that.

Personally I'd prefer them heading to Sony but that's probably largely due to my owning a Vita


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 27, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> Sony better buy them,that's the best case scenario. Atlas is a compant sony world wide studios are in need for the most. Persona on a Nintendo platform? Ewww!



lol I really want to look forward to everyone's reaction if Persona became an exclusive to Nintendo platforms if Nintendo bought Atlus. Sony in need of Atlus? Pfft. Atlus + Nintendo makes much more sense.

Deal with it.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 27, 2013)

Then out of nowhere, Sega swoops in and buys Atlus.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 27, 2013)

If Square Enix buys Atlus I will whack my head against the wall at least a dozen times. We'll never see one of their games in the west ever again. 



Patchouli said:


> Then out of nowhere, Sega swoops in and buys Atlus.



And then Nintendo buys Sega.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 27, 2013)

EEEEEEEWWWWWWWW S.E. buying Atlus??? *barf*

They turn the SMT/Persona franchises into iOS crap.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 27, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> EEEEEEEWWWWWWWW S.E. buying Atlus??? *barf*
> 
> They turn the SMT/Persona franchises into iOS crap.



Yes, they would.  Or turn it into a shit ass multiplayer game.

/cries for Nosgoth

However we must steel ourselves that it IS a possibility.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 27, 2013)

It's funny how none of us even pointed out how EA was mentioned. That's how bad SE getting Atlus would be.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 27, 2013)

I think it's more that the thought of EA getting them is so gut wrenchingly terrible that our minds are just slipping over my mentioning them.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 27, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> Then out of nowhere, Sega swoops in and buys Atlus.



Which then somehow lands in Nintendo's lap. Troll succcessful.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 27, 2013)

Enclave said:


> I think it's more that the thought of EA getting them is so gut wrenchingly terrible that our minds are just slipping over my mentioning them.



That could be true, too. Brains are crazy, they do shit to protect us without us even being aware of it.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 27, 2013)

I'd rather have EA get them and have to pay $10 for "new character/dungeon DLC", rather than see Square-Enix get them and do what they've done to all the JRPG IP's they have. 

Square-Enix needs to just focus on western stuff. That's what they do good at nowadays.

That said, I think it's highly unlikely that EA would even throw an offer out there.



ShadowReij said:


> Which then somehow lands in Nintendo's lap. Troll succcessful.



I tried finding a "just as planned" gif with Iwata. This is close enough.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 27, 2013)

Despite how ridiculous it sounds, I have a feeling EA might not even know that Atlus exists.

So... yeah.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 27, 2013)

>People who have the money to buy atlus

You do know Atlus isn't as big as you think it is right?


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 27, 2013)

zenieth said:


> >People who have the money to buy atlus
> 
> You do know Atlus isn't as big as you think it is right?



There's also this to consider. 

Atlus is small as fuck. I'm not exactly sure how much they're worth right now, though.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 27, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> If Square Enix buys Atlus I will whack my head against the wall at least a dozen times. We'll never see one of their games in the west ever again.
> 
> 
> 
> And then Nintendo buys Sega.


*Pictures SE buying Atlus* Eh, that probably wouldn't end well.


Console of the 90's here we come.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 27, 2013)

They don't necessarily need to be big to carry value as a brand. Keep in mind, it's not really the devs these big companies would be after, it's the right to slap "Atlus" on their next title.

Really, the size of the studio means very little in the grand scheme of things. Minecraft is owned by...what, 2 guys? But as a brand, it's worth an insane amount.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 27, 2013)

zenieth said:


> >People who have the money to buy atlus
> 
> You do know Atlus isn't as big as you think it is right?



Buying a game development studio costs a lot of money.  Not a lot of publishers have that kind of money laying around.  Mergers are often more common when it comes to acquiring development studios but that may not be very likely considering Atlus' parent companies issues.  Also, I can't imagine Atlus' IPs would come cheap, they have some pretty big and established IPs.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 27, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> They don't necessarily need to be big to carry value as a brand.



True. But I've seen numerous people on NeoGAF and GameFAQs that, with the way they're posting, imply that buying Atlus would be a business decision on the level of Sony buying Nintendo. Crazy shit like that. People are actually thinking Atlus is gonna die because no one is going to buy them in a worst case scenario.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 27, 2013)

Enclave said:


> I think it's more that the thought of EA getting them is so gut wrenchingly terrible that our minds are just slipping over my mentioning them.



The nightmare of EA buying Atlus could unfold....


----------



## zenieth (Jun 27, 2013)

Well yeah, SMT, EO, TC and Persona are pretty fucking big juggernauts.

Even then, it's not entirely impossible for other people rather than the big 3 to put their money in to purchasing them. (I think people really underestimate how much some companies that aren't front liners actually make.)


----------



## zenieth (Jun 27, 2013)

Also have to consider Index's position right now.

They're not exactly in the position to sell Atlus for all the gold doubloons.


edit: Also surprised nobody mentioned the worst possible Outcome

IP split up.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 27, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> True. But I've seen numerous people on NeoGAF and GameFAQs that, with the way they're posting, imply that buying Atlus would be a business decision on the level of Sony buying Nintendo. Crazy shit like that. People are actually thinking Atlus is gonna die because no one is going to buy them in a worst case scenario.



I just hope whoever buys them doesn't fuck everything up. 



zenieth said:


> Well yeah, SMT, EO, TC and Persona are pretty fucking big juggernauts.
> 
> Even then, it's not entirely impossible for other people rather than the big 3 to put their money in to purchasing them. (I think people really underestimate how much some companies that aren't front liners actually make.)



I completely agree. It's possible that someone other than Sony/Nintendo/Microsoft would pick them up. Preferably a third party. 

But the way I see it, Japan's general gaming attitude could lead to Nintendo jumping on this immediately. Japan has a history of buying consoles for one specific "system selling" game over anything else. Atlus has a handful of games that Japanese gamers would consider system sellers. Nintendo is having a hard time selling the Wii U, but still have a crazy amount of money to throw around. 

Meanwhile, Sony is getting ready to launch a new console, so they're not in a great position to be buying up studios. Microsoft probably wouldn't bother because they've been unsuccessful with breaking into the Japanese market in the past. 

My reasoning for suggesting that Nintendo will try to pick Atlus up and make them first party doesn't have to do with how much money they have, it's more due to Nintendo desperately needing a studio that is really popular.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 27, 2013)

Or I could just be really tired and slightly drunk, so my reasoning is just...Well, not too great.

Edit: That or Sony would want to jump in as well to sell more Vita's.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 27, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> Meanwhile, Sony is getting ready to launch a new console, so they're not in a great position to be buying up studios.



Actually Sony is probably in a decent position to buy studios considering how well their pre-orders are going (and the analysts saying that the PS4 is likely being sold at a profit rather than loss), especially if they view it as a studio that would fill out their roster well.  Note, Sony doesn't really have a jRPG studio anymore.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 27, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> I'd rather have EA get them and have to pay $10 for "new character/dungeon DLC", rather than see Square-Enix get them and do what they've done to all the JRPG IP's they have.
> 
> Square-Enix needs to just focus on western stuff. That's what they do good at nowadays.
> 
> ...



The bananas, they speak to Iwata, plotting, waiting. Atlus may just be next.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 27, 2013)




----------



## Patchouli (Jun 27, 2013)

> Yoshida: Ganbare kuma (Do your best, kuma)



Not really sure that indicates anything about if Sony has plans. But it is nice to see Yoshida being nice as always. :33


----------



## zenieth (Jun 27, 2013)

Bear with it*


Fixed for 100% pun.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 27, 2013)

That's a beary good correction.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 27, 2013)

Completely off topic. But I saw this right above that twitter post.



The small vita library makes Yoshida sad.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 27, 2013)

*Atlus files for bankruptcy*

Whatever it is
Unless someone buys them, everything is lost. What about my SMT IV? WHAT ABOUT SMT X Fire Emblem?
God dammit Nintendo, get on that shit!


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 27, 2013)

Poor Yoshida.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 27, 2013)

We've already got a thread. :3


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 27, 2013)

It's too bad we probably won't hear of any outcome for a while.


----------



## eluna (Jun 27, 2013)

I hope they get better my life without a new Persona is not gonna be the same


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 27, 2013)

Vita and WiiU, these are the keywords here. I have no doubt that either Sony or Nintendo is gonna jump on this.


----------



## Yagura (Jun 27, 2013)

Buy up this shit, Nintendo!


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 27, 2013)

Yoshida loved the shit out of persona 4 golden on the vita. All he has to do is call kaz Hirai and shit is done.


----------



## Yagura (Jun 27, 2013)

Nintendo already has too much shit going on with Atlus to just let that happen.


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 27, 2013)

Well,we are gonna find out soon.


----------



## Yagura (Jun 27, 2013)

They've gotta make up for not having FF15 and KH3 somehow. Persona 5 as a Wii U exclusive might just do it.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 27, 2013)

Yagura said:


> They've gotta make up for not having FF15 and KH3 somehow. Persona 5 as a Wii U exclusive might just do it.



Sony could just as easily go "Hrm, Persona 4 The Golden managed to sell some vita systems in Japan and North America and is critically acclaimed, let's grab them for more Vita games"


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 27, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> Well,we are gonna find out soon.



Your reasoning for Sony buying Atlus is because Yoshida loved Persona 4 Golden... while Nintendo's reasons to buy Atlus include multiple 3DS games in development and a crossover game on the WiiU featuring characters from the Shin Megami Tensei and Fire Emblem universes. Honestly, the crossover game is the biggest key factor here. It shows a true unprecedented partnership (lol EA) between the two companies, working together to make a quality product.

The fact that you don't want Etrian Odyssey to be played with a second screen is also sickening. Get out of my face.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 27, 2013)

wanting a first party to buy them and it's not the last resort.

yup, disgusted.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 27, 2013)

zenieth said:


> wanting a first party to buy them and it's not the last resort.
> 
> yup, disgusted.



I don't know about anybody else here but I've been quite clear that a first party buying them is last resort, well, nearly last resort if you ask me.

I just see them as the most likely 2 companies who would want to buy them.

In a perfect world they'd remain independant but that doesn't look like it's an option at all anymore.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 27, 2013)

Like I posted before in this topic, it would be interesting if Marvelous AQL bought them up. For those who don't know who they are, their North American branch is XSeed. I'm sure that rings more of a bell than the name Marvelous AQL.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 27, 2013)

I'm aware of who they are but they're a fairly niche developer, I'm not sure they have the money to be buying Atlus.


----------



## Yagura (Jun 27, 2013)

How much would it cost to buy Atlus anyway?


----------



## Muk (Jun 27, 2013)

so index is bankrupt? i mean european index seams to be bankrupt


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 27, 2013)

Yagura said:


> How much would it cost to buy Atlus anyway?



1... billion dollars.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 27, 2013)

Yagura said:


> How much would it cost to buy Atlus anyway?



Who knows, however with IPs like SMT and Persona?  Probably not cheap.



Muk said:


> so index is bankrupt? i mean european index seams to be bankrupt



Not bankrupt yet as I understand it but soon will be due to legal issues they got themselves into.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 27, 2013)

Index Europe is bankrupt.

Been bankrupt in fact.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 27, 2013)

zenieth said:


> Index Europe is bankrupt.
> 
> Been bankrupt in fact.



I'm specifically talking about the company in Japan, not their European division.


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 27, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> *Your reasoning for Sony buying Atlus is because Yoshida loved Persona 4 Golden*...
> 
> The fact that you don't want Etrian Odyssey to be played with a second screen is also sickening. Get out of my face.



Other than the fact is that they need a company like Altus to sell the vita in Japan and owning a key title such as persona? Yes it is.

Just because they have "smt x FE" as a collaboration doesn't take Sony out of the picture. 

About etrian odyssey being played without  a second screen,You are gonna have to #dealwithit.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 27, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> Other than the fact is that they need a company like Altus to sell the vita in Japan and owning a key title such as persona? Yes it is.
> 
> Just because they have "smt x FE" as a collaboration doesn't take Sony out of the picture.
> 
> About etrian odyssey being played without  a second screen,#dealwithit.



No, Sony needs something like Monster Hunter that will sell tens of millions of Vitas for them. Atlus isn't going to do that for them. Even with Persona 4 Golden, one of Atlus' best selling games, and also a game in their most popular series, Vita sales are still abysmal. How do you think some of Atlus' less popular franchises would fare? 

It doesn't take them out of the picture, but it's certainly massive motivation for Nintendo. Do you honestly think Nintendo is just going to say "Durr, Sony bought Atlus, guess we gotta cancel that WiiU game we've been working on for the last 1+ years" ? And aside from Atlus working on that game with Nintendo, there's also the plethora of other games Atlus is developing for the 3DS.  

And then you question why I call you a Sony fanboy?  Your reasoning is "Sony really needs it!" ? I would laugh if I didn't realize you were actually serious.

Atlus is going to stay independent, be bought by a third party or be bought by Nintendo. And you can #dealwithit.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 27, 2013)

Death-kun, I get the impression that it's not so much that you don't think Sony will buy Atlus but you just REALLY don't want them to because you want their games on Nintendo systems still.

Also, you know as well as we all do that they're almost certainly not going to stay independant, that seems to no longer be an option.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jun 27, 2013)

Friend of mine doubts Sony or Nintendo will be interested in buying Atlus. More likely it will be another non-game related conglomerate.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 27, 2013)

The funny thing is that it doesn't effect me in the slightest if Sony buys them, because I already have a Vita and plan on getting a PS4. I'm all set to play Atlus games no matter what happens. I just find Steve's argument to be ridiculous and reminiscent of that of a Sony fanboy, considering he would rather see Sony buy them than hope that they can stay third party. News flash: niche titles aren't going to sell the Vita.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 27, 2013)

Fact of the matter is nintendo has more reason to buy them because there are a good amount of games in development for them.

Nintendo needs altus WAYYY more than Sony at this point. And they stand to lose a lot more if Atlus gets bought up by someone other than them.

The only thing Sony loses are games that haven't even been announced yet.  Nintendo loses games that are already in development and would add to their much needed catalogue


----------



## zenieth (Jun 27, 2013)

Enclave said:


> Who knows, however with IPs like SMT and Persona?  Probably not cheap.
> 
> 
> 
> Not bankrupt yet as I understand it but soon will be due to legal issues they got themselves into.



replying to muk, not you.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 27, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> The funny thing is that it doesn't effect me in the slightest if Sony buys them, because I already have a Vita and plan on getting a PS4. I'm all set to play Atlus games no matter what happens. I just find Steve's argument to be ridiculous and reminiscent of that of a Sony fanboy, considering he would rather see Sony buy them than hope that they can stay third party. News flash: niche titles aren't going to sell the Vita.



Atlus titles are only niche in North America, not so niche in Japan.  As I understand it their titles sell quite well in Japan.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jun 27, 2013)

Perhaps, but I think in reality Atlus is still considered too niche to be considered worthwhile by any of the major publishers. Hence why we'll probably get another Index-related situation, albeit without all the problems of Index itself.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 27, 2013)

They've started to sell quite well here also. And they don't have blockbuster sales in Japan. SMT4 selling over 250k (?) was a _big _ deal.


----------



## zenieth (Jun 27, 2013)

To be fair 250k is pretty damn good JP wise. I mean that shit kept them in the top 5 for like 3 months.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 27, 2013)

I just want Dragon's Crown to be released bullshit free. Fucking Index, man.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 27, 2013)

Atlus has already confirmed that Dragon's Crown will be released bullshit-free. They did so via Twitter, iirc.


----------



## Byrd (Jun 27, 2013)

I hate it when good companies have to suffer


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jun 27, 2013)

Byrdman said:


> I hate it when good companies have to suffer


Developer will be fine, its the holding company that's going to burn.

Atlus is still rather niche, so I doubt the major publishers will be interested in buying it. A smaller publisher like Nippon Ichi or a company not involved in the video gaming business would be the more likely buyers.

As long as it can stay third-party.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 27, 2013)

Nintendo buying ATLUS is the scenario i want personally.....but i would also want them to stay third party.


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 27, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> No, Sony needs something like Monster Hunter that will sell tens of millions of Vitas for them. Atlus isn't going to do that for them. Even with Persona 4 Golden, one of Atlus' best selling games, and also a game in their most popular series, Vita sales are still abysmal. How do you think some of Atlus' less popular franchises would fare?



That's irrelevant,Altus games being exclusive to vita well definitely sell consoles if you like to deny it or not. 



> It doesn't take them out of the picture, but it's certainly massive motivation for Nintendo. Do you honestly think Nintendo is just going to say "Durr, Sony bought Atlus, guess we gotta cancel that WiiU game we've been working on for the last 1+ years" ? And aside from Atlus working on that game with Nintendo, there's also the plethora of other games Atlus is developing for the 3DS.



 It doesn't matter if Altus is making games for nintendo,that won't stop Sony from making a bid. 



> And then you question why I call you a Sony fanboy?  Your reasoning is "Sony really needs it!" ? I would laugh if I didn't realize you were actually serious.



I don't see anything wrong with the reason above. Altus is a very talented developer and Sony needs a studio like that. That's the same reason why Nintendo wants to buy them in the first place. Also please stop using the fanboy card death-kun. You get a bit agitated when it comes to Sony buying Altus and not Nintendo 



> Atlus is going to stay independent, be bought by a third party or be bought by Nintendo. And you can #dealwithit.



 I don't have a problem with Atlus being independent(I prefer that actually),but I doubt they will be owned by Nintendo. Well see in the near future anyway.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 27, 2013)

Atlus USA is currently not affected by this so we'll get things being localized


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 27, 2013)

Good.

Hopefully Atlus Europe...















































AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA



HAHAHA


----------



## Platinum (Jun 28, 2013)

Microsoft buys Atlus; Don Mattrick cackles as he announces that all their games will be kinect enabled exclusives with smartglass integration .


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 28, 2013)

DON"T YOU PUT THAT EVIL ON US PLATINUM!!!!!


----------



## Platinum (Jun 28, 2013)

You actually have to yell PERSONA! for the kinect to summon your persona in the next game . 

Customize all your personas on smartglass and call in artillery strikes on the enemy.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 28, 2013)

Inb4 Platinum buys Atlus to be Platintlus


----------



## Platinum (Jun 28, 2013)

I don't want anyone to buy Atlus until SMT x Fire Emblem is made.

Then one of the big three can gobble them up if they want, even though some chinese conglomerate will probably end up being the owner at the end of the day.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 28, 2013)

Can we not fight over who buys up Atlus, Sony or Nintendo?

Can't we just hope that Atlus will end up fine in the end weather they end up a 3rd party developer or First Party for either Nintendo or Sony and that they keep making great games.

Also I need Persona 5 already Atlus


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 28, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> That's irrelevant,Altus games being exclusive to vita well definitely sell consoles if you like to deny it or not.
> 
> It doesn't matter if Altus is making games for nintendo,that won't stop Sony from making a bid.
> 
> ...



It's completely relevant. You say the Vita needs Atlus games in order to sell. I say that Atlus games are very niche even in Japan and it's a big deal when one of them even gets above 250k sales. That doesn't sound like a system seller to me. Atlus fans are very dedicated, but there's nowhere near enough of them to make the Vita sell anywhere near as well as Sony wants it to. This is why your argument is completely flawed and fanboy-ish at best. 

And if Sony makes a bid, Nintendo will outbid them to protect the current and future games coming out on their systems. It's not that hard to understand. Sony has nothing from Atlus to protect at this point. Nintendo does. I don't think it's possible for me to word this any simpler. Please understand.  

Why should I stop using the fanboy card when your argument reeks of fanboy?  I get agitated when fanboys like you make arguments equitable to "I want _______ to do _______ because I want it!". If you actually had a solid argument as to why Sony should buy them, aside from thinking that a niche Japanese developer that's lucky to reach 250k sales for one of their games could sell a system, I would welcome it. But you don't.

And now you try to save face after your numerous amount of "Sony buy Atlus!!!" posts by saying you actually prefer if they were independent. It's a bit too late to backpedal, but go ahead, I'll allow it. 



St NightRazr said:


> Inb4 Platinum buys Atlus to be Platintlus



You fool, it would be Platlus.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 28, 2013)

My reaction towards this whole debate:


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 28, 2013)

Why the heck is Bert hopped up on shrooms in the back seat?


----------



## Reyes (Jun 28, 2013)

Bert loves to party


----------



## Reyes (Jun 28, 2013)

Or maybe he loves tripping balls


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 28, 2013)

Even in the broad daylight. 

Regardless, I'm done arguing with Steve, because he has no argument. I've said what I needed to, and if he chooses to ignore the cold, hard facts, then that's not my problem. The more he tries to fight it with his personal arguments the more he comes across as a fanboy, so hopefully he refrains from making himself look more foolish.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 28, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Even in the broad daylight.



Bert just doesn't give fuck 

Plus what can the Police do, he's just a puppet


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 28, 2013)

Jaime Reyes said:


> Bert just doesn't give fuck
> 
> Plus what can the Police do, he's just a puppet



They'll give him the cavity search of his life.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 28, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> They'll give him the cavity search of his life.



He's use to that kind of stuff, so unless they have someone on the force like this guy to do it.



I don't think he would care


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 28, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> It's completely relevant. You say the Vita needs Atlus games in order to sell. I say that Atlus games are very niche even in Japan and it's a big deal when one of them even gets above 250k sales.


 you know that 250k in sales for video game in Japan is not nich at all right? It's better than any of Sony first party developers can do in Japan. And if a game as Murmansa can sell vitas,then you can bet your as atlas games can sell more.

And that's not it,but Altus is a group of very talented developers and their reputation is enough for Sony.



> That doesn't sound like a system seller to me. Atlus fans are very dedicated, but there's nowhere near enough of them to make the Vita sell anywhere near as well as Sony wants it to. This is why your argument is completely flawed and fanboy-ish at best.


 then why would Nintendo buy them in the first place if their games don't sell systems?  



> And if Sony makes a bid, Nintendo will outbid them to protect the current and future games coming out on their systems. It's not that hard to understand. Sony has nothing from Atlus to protect at this point. Nintendo does. I don't think it's possible for me to word this any simpler. Please understand.


  did you just say that Nintendo will outbid Sony? Also why would Nintendo protect a "nich" title such as SMTIV and smt vs FE? And you call me a fanboy  you just want Nintendo to grab Altus as much as I want Sony,you are just a hypocrite. 



> Why should I stop using the fanboy card when your argument reeks of fanboy?


 >calls people fanboys
>he is the biggest Nintendo fanboy of them all 



> I get agitated when fanboys like you make arguments equitable to "I want _______ to do _______ because I want it!".


 no you get agitated because you want your precious Nintendo to buy Altus and not Sony. You can't stand that.




> If you actually had a solid argument as to why Sony should buy them, aside from thinking that a niche Japanese developer that's lucky to reach 250k sales for one of their games could sell a system, I would welcome it. But you don't.


 my argument is almost identical to yours but said in a different way.if Altus is a nich company why would Nintendo bother?  



> And now you try to save face after your numerous amount of "Sony buy Atlus!!!" posts by saying you actually prefer if they were independent. It's a bit too late to backpedal, but go ahead, I'll allow it.



Sony buying Altus is good for both companies amd they got as much reason to. But them staying third party as the current situation is better. You are just running out of arguments to make 

God forbid mentioning anything about Altus and Sony,nintendo fanboys get salty.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 28, 2013)

*ATLUS Brand Games are ?Unaffected by Index Corporations Proceedings in Japan?*




> ATLUS has issued a statement regurarding their parent company Index Corporations bankrupcty in Japan.
> 
> Coming from Atlus? Japanese Twitter account, the firm has assured users their games in development are fine.
> 
> ...



​



Looks like everything is okay... for now.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 28, 2013)

Steve... you still don't have an argument, and you've moved on to pure character assassination and "I know you are but what am I?", so I don't think you'll blame me much if I decide to just not care about responding.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 28, 2013)

So does this means all that debating was pointless


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 28, 2013)

Yes, as internet debates usually are.


----------



## Eisenheim (Jun 28, 2013)

A glimmer of hope for Atlus. 

This should ease then fears of their fans for a while.


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 28, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Steve, you still don't have an argument, and you've moved on to pure character assassination and "I know you are but what am I?", so I don't think you'll blame me much if I decide to just not care about responding.



Be my guest Jesus-kun,I guess you said I don't have an argument so that means its true. What was I thinking in the first place


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 28, 2013)

Eisenheim said:


> A glimmer of hope for Atlus.
> 
> This should ease then fears of their fans for a while.



Indeed. If what they're saying doesn't change, it means that everything currently in development should be safe. Or at least the games that are set to release sometime soon. I hope it means all games currently being developed.



steveht93 said:


> Be my guest Jesus-kun,I guess you said I don't have an argument so that means its true. What was I thinking in the first place



I'm glad to see you agree with me, I knew you would wise up eventually.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 28, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Yes, as internet debates usually are.



All is well then


----------



## valerian (Jun 28, 2013)

I really hope they stay third party, just to shut up the fanboys who only seem interested in Atlus being bought out by their favorite company just so they can can rub it in somebody's face in fanboy list wars.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 28, 2013)

valerian said:


> I really hope they stay third party, just to shut up the fanboys who only seem interested in Atlus being bought out by their favorite company just so they can can rub it in somebody's face in fanboy list wars.



I'm pretty sure most () of the people in here hope that they stay third party. That way they can just choose which games go where and business can proceed as usual. That article I posted gives some hope that they're truly unaffected for now. Which is good, keep the games coming.


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 28, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> I'm glad to see you agree with me, I knew you would wise up eventually.




Yes,I mean how can a  peasant like me beat the triforce? I gotta be cray for even trying that.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 28, 2013)

Why isn't the gabe smiley working?


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 28, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> Yes,I mean how can a  peasant like me beat the triforce? I gotta be cray for even trying that.



I wouldn't necessarily say that. You have Kratos on your side, one of the most overpowered bastards in the gaming universe.


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 28, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> I wouldn't necessarily say that. You have Kratos on your side, one of the most overpowered bastards in the gaming universe.



That gob of one-demisonal hatred? fucker will backfire. I got sackboy by my side bro.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 28, 2013)

Ratchet  > Kratos...I'm serious


----------



## zenieth (Jun 28, 2013)

I'm pretty sure I mentioned the Index proceedings wouldn't actually affect Atlus for the forseeable future long before that official statement even dropped.

Still, a necessary company stepping up would be a move in the right direction. I don't even care who puts a bid, I'd at least like to hear word from speculators of people interested.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 28, 2013)

All we know for now is that Index is interested in finding a sponsor for their gaming division, since Index wants to go through a civil restructuring (remains to be seen whether they'll be allowed to or not). Whether that means someone to fund them or simply selling it is unknown. I'm not too keen on highly detailed business speak.


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 28, 2013)

I hope Atlus survives this. I miss my Luminous Arc and Rune Factory games.


----------



## God Movement (Jun 28, 2013)

microsoft should buy atlus


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 28, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> I hope Atlus survives this.



They will, don't worry. 



God Movement said:


> microsoft should buy atlus



oh u


----------



## Aeiou (Jun 28, 2013)

Oh, Death-kun. Your comfort reassures me.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 28, 2013)

It's amazing how it does it sometimes.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 28, 2013)

Jaime Reyes said:


> Ratchet  > Kratos...I'm serious



Sanger Zonvolt both them ^ (use bro) anyway.


----------



## God Movement (Jun 28, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> oh u





#xbone


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 28, 2013)

Daxter > Clank 


God Movement said:


> microsoft should buy atlus



*eye daggers* . . . .


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 28, 2013)

> You really don't want Nintendo to buy Atlus. *They ruined Monolithsoft when they bought them*. The same would happen to Atlus.



People on GAF amazed me... smh >_<


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 28, 2013)

One of the reasons why i barley ever associate myself with that site unless it's info with relevance related.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 28, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> People on GAF amazed me... smh >_<



horrible          .


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 28, 2013)

I want to really know, how did Nintendo ruined Monolith Soft? <_<


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 28, 2013)

They didn't. Monolith Soft basically has complete creative control over what they do. If people are trying to find a slippery slope in regards to studio quality in order to argue against Nintendo acquiring Atlus, they're not going to find one without really grasping for straws.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 28, 2013)

It's normally companies that leave nintendo get ruined.

Rare, Factor 5, Silicon Knights.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 28, 2013)

To be fair, most of the good people had already left Rare before Nintendo decided to sell their remaining 49% of the company.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 28, 2013)

And Silicon Knights fucked itself over a multitude of asinine decision over its entire existence just when they were working on Eternal Darkness 2.

I hate this concept of the "Nintendo Curse". It's nothing more than fanboys jerking themselves off.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 28, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> And Silicon Knights fucked itself over a multitude of asinine decision over its entire existence just when they were working on Eternal Darkness 2.
> 
> I hate this concept of the "Nintendo Curse". It's nothing more than fanboys jerking themselves off.



Especially considering in the PS1 and PS2 era PLENTY of developers who previously were all about Nintendo jumped ship to Sony and were still super successful.  There's clearly no Nintendo curse.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 28, 2013)

To be fair, before the PS1 it was all about Nintendo and Sega. PS1 just came along with a better media format and easier-to-develop-for hardware. 

I don't give a shit how much people harp on about the Wii, the way Nintendo handled the N64 was their all-time biggest fuck up. Arrogant as fuck, just like Sony was with the PS3 after the massive success of the PS2.


----------



## Yagura (Jun 28, 2013)

I think Nintendo just knows when to ditch subsidiaries that have outlived they're usefulness.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 28, 2013)

You know what I've noticed with people hung up on the N64?  They just can't admit that the PSX even though inferior from a technical standpoint was graphically superior.

For instance, look at Conkers Bad Fur Day and Final Fantasy IX.  FF IX was released what?  6 months or so before Conkers Bad Fur Day and yet the game is WAY better looking.

Now, I find Nintendo 64 fans will go on and on about how many polys the N64 was pushing and how from a technical standpoint the game was graphically superior.  Thing is?  Pre-rendered backgrounds and superior texture detail rendered that argument worthless.

If you show your average person a screenshot of FF IX and a screenshot of Conkers Bad Fur Day?  They're going to say FF IX is graphically superior because your eyes just don't care how technically superior something is.  All your eyes and brain care about is in practice what looks better.

I love Nintendo but they definitely screwed up BIG with the N64.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 28, 2013)

But RE2 did look better in my N64


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 28, 2013)

Sorry Malv, I can't hear you over the sound of bullshit cartridges and third parties jumping ship.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 28, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Sorry Malv, I can't hear you over the sound of bullshit cartridges and third parties jumping ship.



I have to say tho, N64 gave me some great gaming memories.. 4 brothers playing in the same console like every day... Golden Eye, Mario Kart, Perfect Dark, KI.. etc... really was great for us..


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 28, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> I have to say tho, N64 gave me some great gaming memories.. 4 brothers playing in the same console like every day... Golden Eye, Mario Kart, Perfect Dark, KI.. etc... really was great for us..



Well yeah, the console was solid. :33


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 28, 2013)

Enclave said:


> Especially considering in the PS1 and PS2 era PLENTY of developers who previously were all about Nintendo jumped ship to Sony and were still super successful.  There's clearly no Nintendo curse.



Enclave. Those were third party companies. 

They weren't directly under Nintendo's wing like Rare, etc


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 28, 2013)

I still think discs are crappy.

Theyre like Adobe Flash


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 28, 2013)

They are the best media for games.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 28, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Well yeah, the console was solid. :33



Am I the only person here who still plays Mario Kart 64, Spiderman (w/Ram expansion pack) on my N64 (connected to the tv in the family room).


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 28, 2013)

I've...never owned or played Mario Kart 64.


----------



## Wesley (Jun 28, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> I've...never owned or played Mario Kart 64.



I did.  I prefered the SNES version.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 28, 2013)

Wesley said:


> I did.  I prefered the SNES version.



Super Mario Kart I think had the best battle mode of any of the Mario Kart games.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 28, 2013)

I remember the SNES version. Would play it with my best friend all the time. 

Toad was the best character for me.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 28, 2013)

If I was racing I was all about Donkey Kong.  If I was in battle mode?  Yoshi all the way.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 29, 2013)

Guess I better get dem Atlus games while I still can.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jun 29, 2013)

From what I know, Atlus is one of the few things that still makes money for Index.

They'll be fine as long as the new ownership keeps things relatively hands-off. It may be niche, but it does make a healthy enough profit to attract noticce.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 29, 2013)

I wish this wasn't happening to ATLUS.


----------



## Zyrax D Buggy (Jun 29, 2013)

Jack Frost for SSB4

Hopefully a third-party picks them up so that there's no exclusives


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 3, 2013)

There's been an update on what Index is doing. Here's the google translate version of it. We'll most likely see a real translation from someone else soon.

"Index civil rehabilitation application, the main creditor found

The main creditors based on allegations (4-1-1 Taishido, Setagaya, representative Ochiai Mr. Yoshimi) Ltd. index filed for Civil Rehabilitation Law to the Tokyo District Court on 27 June monkey was found.
The amount of loans to the following Major creditors animation, games and publishing related. Unit of amount of loans yen.

(Musashino) Co., Ltd. Production IG 44,100
Chiyoda ASCII MEDIA WORKS Inc. 31,521
(Chuo-ku, Osaka) Ltd Aqua plus 24,120
Corporation STUDIO MAUSU (Shinjuku) 17,314
Nintendo (Kyoto Minami-ku) 13,599
Minato 12,373 Pony Canyon Inc.
Chiyoda Co., Ltd. 11,395 Shueisha
Chiyoda Enterbrain 6,166
(Minato) Fuji Television Network, Inc. 5,525
(Minato) Co., Ltd. 5,040 Emuon Entertainment
Japan music copyright Shibuya 3,528 Rights Association
(Minato) 2,506 GREE, Inc.
(Ota) SEGA 2,454
Itabashi 2,412 Movic Co., Ltd.
(Minato) Co., Ltd. 1,890 Yomiko
Chiyoda Corporation Aniplex 1,862
shares Meguro company with 1,737
Katsushika Tomy Co., Ltd. 1,370
(Shibuya) Co., Ltd. tea O Entertainment 1,260
(Minato) TV Asahi 1,218
Shibuya Taito 1,113
Gakken Publishing Corporation (Shinagawa 1,071)
Tatsumi Publishing Co., Ltd. (Shinjuku) 1,050"

Here's the source:


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 3, 2013)

wait! they took a loan from Nintendo?


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 3, 2013)

Yup, looks like it. Nintendo gave them a pretty good amount, too. Though I am confused as to what the amounts mean. There's no way that is yen... it would be a paltry amount of money. Even in dollars it's a paltry amount of money.


----------



## Patchouli (Jul 3, 2013)

I can't figure it out either.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 3, 2013)

Hey Malv, is there a NeoGAF thread right now that might explain what this is in further detail?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 3, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Hey Malv, is there a NeoGAF thread right now that might explain what this is in further detail?



nope, Original Thread was locked too..


----------



## Patchouli (Jul 3, 2013)

The big thread got duckroll'd.


----------



## Patchouli (Jul 3, 2013)

> こんにちは、今日は皆様に再度のお知らせです。 皆様にはご心配をお掛けしており、大変申し訳ございません。アトラスブランドは今後も製品の開発販売及び、コンシューマー事業を継続していきます。変わらぬご愛顧の程、よろしくお願い致します。
> 
> Hi, This is to inform you again to everyone today. It has apologize for the worry to everyone, I am very sorry. Development and sale of products in the future, Atlas brand will continue the consumer business. Degree of continued patronage, thank you.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 3, 2013)

Looks like Atlus will keep doing its thing and Index will be restructured. The loans undoubtedly helped out Index in being able to restructure instead of declaring bankruptcy and ceasing to exist.

Crisis is officially over.


----------



## Patchouli (Jul 3, 2013)

Well, maybe, maybe not. 

Atlus is saying they'll continue to exist as their own brand. Atlus has already been owned by a few different companies (Takara, Index) despite still being called Atlus. Index's debt is still a huge problem, one that could lead to them selling off the brand of Atlus. 

Though, Atlus's confidence in their situation could mean that either Index is getting their shit sorted, or they're in talks with a buyer.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 3, 2013)

That's kinda what I meant. Atlus is confident that, for them, it's going to be business as usual.


----------



## Patchouli (Jul 3, 2013)

Ah, gotcha. 

Though I'm not gonna lie, I'm still interested in the idea of a Nintendo/Sony buyout while allowing them to remain their own brand.

Moreso Nintendo, despite that I don't like Nintendo. Atlus has had a good relationship with them recently, and playing as Jack Frost in SSB would be great. 

Not to mention the system-selling potential there. A timed-exclusive Persona 5 would sell boatloads of Wii U's in Japan.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jul 3, 2013)

I'd rather have my Trauma Team and Etrian than Persona >_>

But why dont you like Ninty?


----------



## Patchouli (Jul 3, 2013)

(I've never played any of those. )

No real rational reason. Just years of growing up in a neighborhood where, to this day, the Genesis was crowned the winner of the console war.


----------



## Patchouli (Jul 3, 2013)

Also, whoever mentioned that idea of an Atlus/Marvelous merger, I still think that's an amazing idea.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rTlIzfL7tUI[/YOUTUBE]

Just picture the NMH styled "every boss has different music" in Persona. Not to mention the general visual styles being similar. That and if SMT ever made a spin-off with an action combat system, Marvelous would have them covered.


----------



## Canute87 (Jul 3, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> I'd rather have my Trauma Team and Etrian than Persona >_>
> 
> But why dont you like Ninty?



I guess it's because since the Wii they haven't really been in touch with what gamers expect from a certain generation.


Can't see any other reason than that.  Nintendo is pretty much golden in everything else, game quality and console stability.


----------



## Canute87 (Jul 3, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> (I've never played any of those. )
> 
> No real rational reason. Just years of growing up in a neighborhood where, to this day, the Genesis was crowned the winner of the console war.



This is just like racism.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 3, 2013)

Enclave said:


> You know what I've noticed with people hung up on the N64?  They just can't admit that the PSX even though inferior from a technical standpoint was graphically superior.
> 
> For instance, look at Conkers Bad Fur Day and Final Fantasy IX.  FF IX was released what?  6 months or so before Conkers Bad Fur Day and yet the game is WAY better looking.
> 
> ...




n64 could support much larger levels and simultaneous action and had very little load time. Also, PSX couldn't run 2D games either. 

I dont see why Conkers Bad Fur Day and FF9 would be compared though, they're two very different games, that go for entirely different looks. I haven't played FF9 myself, but Conkers def looks better than FF7 and FF8 unless you're bringing art and FMV into the argument.


----------



## Patchouli (Jul 3, 2013)

> We already knew that ATLUS’s mother company Index Corporation filed for Civil Rehabilitation (the Japanese equivalent of a soft Bankruptcy) a few days ago, and today the Japanese blog Japanimate found the list of the creditors belonging to the animation, video games and publishing industry.
> Looks like Index owes money to quite a few partners involved in ATLUS’ business. The numbers are indicated in thousands of yen.
> Production IG (44,100)
> ASCII Media Works (31,521)
> ...





Updated article. 

So now that we know what those arbitrary numbers are being measured in, we know that Index owes Production IG $441,441. 

But as the update states, 



> the article was edited to include the caveat that the list includes only companies in the animation, video games and publishing industries, that was missed in the first translation of the list. The total debt is much larger.



And considering their debt was around $200 million, that means they owe some bigger companies (that aren't Production IG/Nintendo) a fuckton.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 3, 2013)

Nintendo really do have a chance to make a bid.. Interesting..


----------



## Patchouli (Jul 3, 2013)

> Important note: I need to preface the list with an explanation that these creditors are only those who are in the entertainment industry. That would include game companies, publishers, anime companies, broadcasters, etc. This is NOT the total sum of Index's debt, far from it. Their total debt is at about 245 million dollars, and what they owe all these companies combined might not even total 2 million. So these are NOT their main creditors, and the only newsworthy nature of this list is a curiosity to see which companies in the entertainment business are owed money and how much. Nothing more.





Keep in mind that the list only shows creditors from the entertainment industry. There could be some big bank out there that they owe $10 million to. Considering their debt is $245 million, they could have a dozen banks they owe huge sums to.


----------



## Enclave (Jul 3, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> n64 could support much larger levels and simultaneous action and had very little load time. Also, PSX couldn't run 2D games either.
> 
> I dont see why Conkers Bad Fur Day and FF9 would be compared though, they're two very different games, that go for entirely different looks. I haven't played FF9 myself, but Conkers def looks better than FF7 and FF8 unless you're bringing art and FMV into the argument.



Play FF IX and you'll see what I'm talking about.

Also, the PSX was actually pretty good at 2D there were quite a few 2D games released on the PSX.  Some purely 2D such as Tales of Eternia or hybrid 2D/3D such as Breath of Fire IV.

Oh and comparing Conker's Bad Fur Day to FF VII or VIII isn't overly fair since those games are significantly older than Conker's Bad Fur Day.  Though that said?  FF VIII definitely had more detailed textures than Conker's Bad Fur Day.

Finally, PSX RPGs have some pretty large game worlds with no loading times traversing them.  So it's not quite true saying that the N64 could produce larger worlds.

It could however have more simultanious 3D models going on at once but that still doesn't make up for the graphical difference between the two consoles (and again, I'm talking visible graphical difference not technical).

But yeah, FFIX and Conker's Bad Fur Day?  They may be different kinds of games but you can still compare their graphics.  Both were games that came out near the end of the PSX/N64 generation.  Additionally just because they're different genres doesn't mean you cannot compare their visuals.  Both were among the best looking games for their respective systems and it *really* shows how big of a mistake Nintendo made on that system.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 3, 2013)

Enclave said:


> Play FF IX and you'll see what I'm talking about.
> 
> Also, the PSX was actually pretty good at 2D there were quite a few 2D games released on the PSX.  Some purely 2D such as Tales of Eternia or hybrid 2D/3D such as Breath of Fire IV.


PSX literally couldn't run 2D games, so saying they were pretty good holds a really strange standard. The "2D Sprites" you see are just a bunch of tiny 3D models put together to emulate a 2D effect. Compared to the Saturn or what few 2D games the n64 had, the PSX was way behind. There are a lot of 2D games like Dodonpachi, Street Fighter (along with other fighters) that were really laggy. 

Only reason why a game like Castlevania may arguably run better on PSX than Saturn is because Castlevania was optimized for the PSX. 

PSX not being able to do 2D well is probably one of its biggest criticisms. Albeit at the time, no one cared about 2D games so it wasn't looked upon as a major con.



> Oh and comparing Conker's Bad Fur Day to FF VII or VIII isn't overly fair since those games are significantly older than Conker's Bad Fur Day.  Though that said?  FF VIII definitely had more detailed textures than Conker's Bad Fur Day.


Could compare FF7 and FF8 to games that were made in its year and I doubt they would come out on top. 



> Finally, PSX RPGs have some pretty large game worlds with no loading times traversing them.  So it's not quite true saying that the N64 could produce larger worlds.


Not really, you can't compare the scope of an open world n64 game (most of which are action based) to a PSX RPG.  Most open type of levels in RPGs are usually pretty empty (even relative to n64s). 



> It could however have more simultanious 3D models going on at once but that still doesn't make up for the graphical difference between the two consoles (and again, I'm talking visible graphical difference not technical).


They're really one in the same. It makes no sense to talk about visuals and not mention actual performance. There would be a lot more 'better looking games' if people were fine with the games running like crap.



> But yeah, FFIX and Conker's Bad Fur Day?  They may be different kinds of games but you can still compare their graphics.  Both were games that came out near the end of the PSX/N64 generation.  Additionally just because they're different genres doesn't mean you cannot compare their visuals.  Both were among the best looking games for their respective systems and it *really* shows how big of a mistake Nintendo made on that system.



But I don't get why you would compare those two games in particular. The comparison is so random that it doesn't make your point look objective.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 3, 2013)

Glad the Atlus will be going A-OK. 



Malvingt2 said:


> Nintendo really do have a chance to make a bid.. Interesting..



Would probably shut up the group of people who expected Sony to have the upper hand, if such a situation where an Atlus buyout were to occur.


----------



## Enclave (Jul 3, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> PSX literally couldn't run 2D games, so saying they were pretty good holds a really strange standard. The "2D Sprites" you see are just a bunch of tiny 3D models put together to emulate a 2D effect. Compared to the Saturn or what few 2D games the n64 had, the PSX was way behind. There are a lot of 2D games like Dodonpachi, Street Fighter (along with other fighters) that were really laggy.
> 
> Only reason why a game like Castlevania may arguably run better on PSX than Saturn is because Castlevania was optimized for the PSX.



I never said that the PSX was better at 2D than the Saturn, I said it was better at it than the N64 and I'd say the fact that you have none of them on the N64 should be proof enough of that fact.  Also, there's not a huge difference between putting a couple of polys down on a 2D plane and overlaying that "model" with a texture which acts as the sprite and proper sprite based 2D.  Both get the exact same effect and both are 2D.

I totally get that you mentioned the Saturn though because you knew it was pointless to reference the N64 when it comes to 2D.  The best it has is probably Paper Mario which still had quite low texture detail compared to the PSX (for obvious reasons).



> Could compare FF7 and FF8 to games that were made in its year and I doubt they would come out on top.



Can you show a N64 game that came out in 1999 that is more detailed than Final Fantasy VIII?



> Not really, you can't compare the scope of an open world n64 game (most of which are action based) to a PSX RPG.  Most open type of levels in RPGs are usually pretty empty (even relative to n64s).



You most certainly can compare the graphics, you just don't want to because the N64 has no RPGs.



> They're really one in the same. It makes no sense to talk about visuals and not mention actual performance. There would be a lot more 'better looking games' if people were fine with the games running like crap.



It's not as important because getting around the number of models on screen is easy to build a game around.  See, you're focused on the technical aspect rather than the visual and you're doing that because that's the only way the N64 comes out "graphically" superior to the PSX.

I really have never denied that the N64 is technically superior to the PSX, I'd be a fool to make that assertion.



> But I don't get why you would compare those two games in particular. The comparison is so random that it doesn't make your point look objective.



I've already explained.  They're both relatively close together in when they were released, both are nearing the end of that generation and both are among the best looking games on their respective systems.  It's a no brainer to compare them.  You're hung up too much on genre.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 3, 2013)

Enclave said:


> I never said that the PSX was better at 2D than the Saturn, I said it was better at it than the N64 and I'd say the fact that you have none of them on the N64 should be proof enough of that fact.


 Well, saying there are no 2D games for the n64 isn't correct at all. There are 2D games.

Are there a lot?

No. Afterall, 2D gaming wasn't selling at all during that time.

But are there lot of 3D games for the n64...~_~ No...

There aren't a lot of games for the n64 in general. Even the Saturn had more games, and the Saturn was a niche console. 

I don't know if there are many 2D games for the PSX that look better than Mischief Makers. 



> Also, there's not a huge difference between putting a couple of polys down on a 2D plane and overlaying that "model" with a texture which acts as the sprite and proper sprite based 2D.  Both get the exact same effect and both are 2D.


 I am pretty sure there is. I doubt it is a coincidence that 2D ports run like crap on the PSX, the system was not designed with 2D gaming in mind.  Neither was the n64, but what 2D games it did get they all ran fine.



> I totally get that you mentioned the Saturn though because you knew it was pointless to reference the N64 when it comes to 2D.  The best it has is probably Paper Mario which still had quite low texture detail compared to the PSX (for obvious reasons).


Well, you said the PSX has "pretty good 2D" which is a totally different statement from saying "The PSX has better 2D than the n64".

The PSX doesn't have good 2D. You could say it is unfair to mention the Saturn, but then I would say your statement of claiming the PSX having good 2d is false. The Saturn is a relevant competitor to the PSX, it makes no sense to say the PSX has good 2D, when the Saturn came out at the same time, regardless of the conclusion to the n64 vs PSX 2D debate. 





> Can you show a N64 game that came out in 1999 that is more detailed than Final Fantasy VIII?



I recently played FF8, and yes there are games that look better in 99. There is one problem I have with this post before I properly reply, you use the word detail. What exactly does that mean in this context?

For what it is worth, FF8 is a pretty artistic game, and it is impressive given its hardware. But if we're seriously comparing FF8's graphics outside of FMVs to an n64 game from that era, then I really do not see the comparison. Unless you're letting things like artistic preferences get in the way, I don't see how FF8 looks better than Smash Brothers or maybe even DK64 (which def has it beaten in terms of mass, though I don't remember liking its aesthetic too much).

But why even do this cross matching? There are games that are released for both platforms, and n64 always out performed it. Why waste time comparing a turn based RPG to an open world platformer or a fighter, when we could just look at every sports title, and see a notable advantage in n64s favor (ever play the PSX version of Blitz after the n64 version? I have, and there is a notable difference). Ever compare wrestling games from both platforms? N64s are easily superior.






> You most certainly can compare the graphics, you just don't want to because the N64 has no RPGs.


Well, yes - if the n64 had RPGs it would be easier to make a comparison. But I don't get how the n64 not having RPGs is relevant.

Why not compare platformers? Both platforms had plenty of those. Why not shooters or sports?  The way you phrase this, it makes it seem like I am the one with the agenda. 

Why are we only mentioning RPGs from the PSX's end? It's not like Square were the only guys who knew how to make good looking games for Sony.





> It's not as important because getting around the number of models on screen is easy to build a game around.  See, you're focused on the technical aspect rather than the visual and you're doing that because that's the only way the N64 comes out "graphically" superior to the PSX.


But the two go hand and hand. I don't really understand how to respond to this post other than saying you're wrong to actually ignore performance. It makes zero sense to me. 

What's the point of having a game that 'looks good', if it can't actually run properly ~.~?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jul 3, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> (I've never played any of those. )
> 
> No real rational reason. Just years of growing up in a neighborhood where, to this day, the Genesis was crowned the winner of the console war.



I see, Sega never swayed me into believing they did what Nintendo didnt,still I have both systems because they're pretty different


----------



## Enclave (Jul 3, 2013)

You know what?  I'm not arguing this with you anymore.  You're trying to focus on the technical rather than the visual totally ignoring that I don't deny that the N64 is technically superior.  If you can't see how the best looking PSX games look much better than the best looking N64 games then you're just being obtuse.  The N64 is superior to the PSX in various ways just visual fidelity isn't one of those ways and it's largely due to their choice of storage medium.

Seriously, you're coming up with every excuse you can to not compare to specific games, it's just sad.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jul 3, 2013)

He obviously cant see your point so why dont you try a little harder to communicate, because throwing in the towel because your perception isnt being validated is what I call ''obtuse as fuck''


----------



## Enclave (Jul 3, 2013)

There comes a point where I can't be more clear about the point and it's too frustrating to continue.


----------



## Canute87 (Jul 3, 2013)

Which PSX game looks better than Ocarina of time?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 3, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RH3_gFInNGQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Enclave (Jul 4, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> Which PSX game looks better than Ocarina of time?



Characters in Ocarina of Time were pretty bland actually, most of it's best visuals were the environment and honestly?  Final Fantasy IX has better background detail and textures in general.  What really helped Ocarina of Time was that it's more basic character models, largely solid colours rather than textures was the style of the game.

You'll note, the 3DS version of Ocarina of Time?  That's when texture detail got ramped up and shaders were being used and it looked a lot better than the N64 version.  You probably would have done better going with Majora's Mask rather than Ocarina of Time as Ocarina of Time looked pretty good but again, textures weren't up to the best of the PSX games.  This is a limitation at the time that just came with carts vs CDs.  High quality pre-rendered backgrounds and such take up space, space that you have available in spades on a CD but is limited on those old carts.  Thankfully flash memory has progressed quite a lot in the years since the N64 so the Vita and 3DS aren't really held back by them at all.

It's a fact that Nintendo made a mistake sticking with carts over CDs.  I don't know why anybody would deny this.  If they'd gone with CDs I have little doubt that N64 games would have looked better than PSX games since the N64 was the technically superior system.


----------



## Wolfarus (Jul 4, 2013)

As long as atlus themselves come out ok, and can keep releasing etrian games, i could care less about anything else involved w/ this


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 4, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> Nintendo really do have a chance to make a bid.. Interesting..





Asa-Kun said:


> Would probably shut up the group of people who expected Sony to have the upper hand, if such a situation where an Atlus buyout were to occur.



If the presence of a loan is anything to go by, it appears that Sony doesn't give much of a shit. 

Still, I'm curious as to why Nintendo threw almost $150,000 at Index. There has to be something in it for them.


----------



## Canute87 (Jul 4, 2013)

Enclave said:


> Characters in Ocarina of Time were pretty bland actually, most of it's best visuals were the environment and honestly?  Final Fantasy IX has better background detail and textures in general.  What really helped Ocarina of Time was that it's more basic character models, largely solid colours rather than textures was the style of the game.
> 
> You'll note, the 3DS version of Ocarina of Time?  That's when texture detail got ramped up and shaders were being used and it looked a lot better than the N64 version.  You probably would have done better going with Majora's Mask rather than Ocarina of Time as Ocarina of Time looked pretty good but again, textures weren't up to the best of the PSX games.  This is a limitation at the time that just came with carts vs CDs.  High quality pre-rendered backgrounds and such take up space, space that you have available in spades on a CD but is limited on those old carts.  Thankfully flash memory has progressed quite a lot in the years since the N64 so the Vita and 3DS aren't really held back by them at all.
> 
> It's a fact that Nintendo made a mistake sticking with carts over CDs.  I don't know why anybody would deny this.  If they'd gone with CDs I have little doubt that N64 games would have looked better than PSX games since the N64 was the technically superior system.



I don't think anybody is denying that CD's were better than Catridges.

Them sticking with carts wasn't really a stubborn decision on their end.  they weren't very good with CD technology at the time that's why they partnered with sony and created the playstation but somewhere along the line they broke away from them because of the infamous contract deal.

It's not like they gave up completely.  They went to phillips after but that was a fucking disaster.  So you have sony who tried to screw them over and phillips which was crap i mean after that what would you have them do?  Stick to what worked.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 4, 2013)

I'm so glad they're fine now. ATLUS is, truly, one of the underappreciated companies.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 4, 2013)

The Tokyo district court has approved Index's application for Civil Rehabilitation Proceedings, and the plan lined up is that they will be searching for a sponsor for business transfer as previously expressed by the management. The court has given them 4 months to carry out the proceedings. The deadline is November 5th 2013.

In these 4 months they will be seeking applications from interested sponsors, vetting them, and eventually making a decision on who to transfer the business to. The investment firm GCA Savvian has been appointed as financial advisors for the sponsor search.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 4, 2013)

REMEMBER REMEMBER THE 5TH OF NOVEMBER


----------



## steveht93 (Jul 4, 2013)

So they are looking for someone to sponsor index as a full package or atlus only?


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 4, 2013)

I'm not sure.


----------



## Enclave (Jul 4, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> I don't think anybody is denying that CD's were better than Catridges.
> 
> Them sticking with carts wasn't really a stubborn decision on their end.  they weren't very good with CD technology at the time that's why they partnered with sony and created the playstation but somewhere along the line they broke away from them because of the infamous contract deal.
> 
> It's not like they gave up completely.  They went to phillips after but that was a fucking disaster.  So you have sony who tried to screw them over and phillips which was crap i mean after that what would you have them do?  Stick to what worked.



Exactly why I'm so damn surprised anybody disagreed with me on what I said.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 4, 2013)

Wit, WTF? I thought Atlus were still doing fine? 

Oh Nintendo's on the list, but not Sony.....VERY interesting....


----------



## Patchouli (Jul 4, 2013)

Atlus as a brand will live on and continue making games. But that doesn't erase Index's debt. Bear in mind, Index absorbed Atlus. There is technically no Atlus anymore, that's just a name they slap onto covers. The original developers kept their jobs during the Index absorption and went on as usual. But Atlus as a company hasn't existed for ages.

One of Index's creditors will acquire the brand of Atlus. I can only hope that it's a gaming company that pushes the hardest to get them. Even moreso, I hope the current Atlus devs are brought over during the buyout.


----------



## Enclave (Jul 4, 2013)

It's not necessarily one of Index's creditors who would acquire Atlus.  It's anybody who Index decides to buy it to.  All they need to do is pay off their creditors, how they do it is up to them.


----------



## Disaresta (Jul 5, 2013)

Come on nintendo, they are almost your own first party as is already


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jul 5, 2013)

Nintendo is not buying Atlus.

This is not me being a Sony fanboy, this is me saying that Atlus for all its cult popularity is still a very niche developer, and probably not really worth the major publishers time. And even then, Atlus has always prided itself on staying relatively independent without becoming a cog of video game corporate culture. If Nintendo or any big publisher buys them, say goodbye to that.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 5, 2013)

We'll see what happens between now and November.


----------



## Disaresta (Jul 5, 2013)

Thats why atlus would be perfect for nintendo. Their niche fits so well on the 3ds that they haven't really made anything for anything else lately.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jul 5, 2013)

Nintendo is really into buying talent vs properties and the teams at ATLUS are very talented. Its such a shame we may very well loose such a bloody awesome publisher


----------



## Patchouli (Jul 5, 2013)

> 私たちは愛してない見知らぬ人じゃないんだ。あなたはルールを知っているので、I.フルコミットメント私が考えているものだやる。あなたが他の男からこれを取得しません。
> 私はちょうどたいとは、私が感じている方法を教えてください。あなたが理解することお奨め。あなたをあきらめるつもりはない。あなたを失望させないつもりはない。走り回るんし、あなたを見捨てるつもりはない。あなたを泣かせるつもりはない。さよならを言うつもりはない。嘘を教えないし、あなたを傷つけるつもりはない。
> 
> As restructuring of public hearing, Microsoft western software giant, has offered to buy the brand of Atlus proceed for game company Atlus. A spokesman for Atlus, told the AP that they have received the "Proposal significant" from the company in the West. It is still unknown Microsoft's what has been provided, but amazing too to miss during source "of claims Atlus that there is a contract, in response to the Xbox One development kit we already full of them we I do not know whether it is going to the first party for Microsoft too early Atlus meaning to convey is. "This has been eager to make use of them in effect.


----------



## Enclave (Jul 5, 2013)

Ugh, if Microsoft buys them that's pretty much a worst cast scenario.  I was afraid of that.


----------



## steveht93 (Jul 5, 2013)

If Microsoft buys atlus I will laugh more than I will cry. All the meltdowns will be glorious.


----------



## Enclave (Jul 5, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> If Microsoft buys atlus I will laugh more than I will cry. All the meltdowns will be glorious.



My biggest complaint will be all of Atlus' glorious IPs being owned by Microsoft while all the talent at the place will be let go and everything will be reworked into different genres.

Persona FPS will eventually happen.


----------



## steveht93 (Jul 5, 2013)

I think they will piss Japan off if they pull something like this. But again,it's not like Microsoft even cares about what Japan thinks.


----------



## Enclave (Jul 5, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> I think they will piss Japan off if they pull something like this. But again,it's not like Microsoft even cares about what Japan thinks.



Hey, Japan is very important to Microsoft!  That's why they set an indeterminate date of some time in 2014 to launch the console there.


----------



## God Movement (Jul 5, 2013)

OUYA should buy Atlus


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 5, 2013)

I would rather wish for Atlus to die with dignity than be subjected to Microsoft's bullshit.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 5, 2013)

it does seem a rather dumb move to try and buy Atlus considering MS's inability to break into the market.

Also what's this thing about Atlus priding itself on being independant? lolwut


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 5, 2013)

Like Enclave said, Microsoft cares so little for the Japanese market (one of the three biggest gaming markets) that their release date for the Xbox One in Japan is "sometime in 2014".

And now they want to buy a niche, old-school JRPG developer?

Go to hell, Microsoft.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 5, 2013)

If they're just trying to herald people's rage then 

10/10 MS.

Best job


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 5, 2013)

Well yeah, I don't think there's going to be 1 person that's even remotely okay with the decision. They've done a 10/10 job at pissing people off.


----------



## God Movement (Jul 5, 2013)

God Movement said:


> microsoft should buy atlus



i'm a prophet

if micro$oft buy atlus i'll probably end up getting a bone one day


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 5, 2013)

God Movement said:


> i'm a prophet


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 5, 2013)

*WHAT THE ****?!*






*I'LL MURDER THE FUCK OUT OF MICRO$OFT IN MY SLEEP IF THEY PULL OFF THIS BULLSHIT!!!!*    

*Monsters*.


----------



## steveht93 (Jul 5, 2013)

Gaf would explode. And I'll be there to witness the day where gamers reach out to Sony/Nintendo to save atlus and they will whisper...nooo!


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 5, 2013)

I think every forum would explode


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 5, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> I think every forum would explode



I think I would torch my 360 and switch to a different OS forever.
Atlus would die in M$'s clutches.
Do you see how much shit Atlus actually does?


----------



## Patchouli (Jul 5, 2013)

I feel like such a jerk now. Thought you guys would have tossed the Japanese bit into google translate.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 5, 2013)

My future is coming guys .


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 5, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> I feel like such a jerk now. Thought you guys would have tossed the Japanese bit into google translate.



 Ru Akira eye you?


----------



## Rukia (Jul 5, 2013)

Microsoft potentially buying Atlus is a disaster.  Microsoft has no interest whatsoever in the types of games Atlus develops.

Our best hope is that Sony hears about this development and makes a similar offer.


----------



## God Movement (Jul 5, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> I feel like such a jerk now. Thought you guys would have tossed the Japanese bit into google translate.



could it be that you're the real deal. the real... don matr-

na probably not


----------



## Canute87 (Jul 5, 2013)

Well if Microsoft buys them then atlus will break away into new developers and just create new franchises and call it something else.


----------



## Yagura (Jul 5, 2013)

Nintendo needs to pull some serious ninja shit and fast.


----------



## Disaresta (Jul 5, 2013)

you were the chosen one atlus


----------



## Canute87 (Jul 5, 2013)

What the hell does  microsoft think they are going to gain from atlus?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 5, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> I think I would torch my 360 and switch to a different OS forever.
> Atlus would die in M$'s clutches.
> Do you see how much shit Atlus actually does?



They'd ruin Atlus far worse than Rare.


----------



## Enclave (Jul 5, 2013)

Ok guys, you can stop freaking out.  Patchouli in the previous page admitted to trolling us with that supposed translation.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 5, 2013)

.................Oh.

Don't scare me like that Patchouli, the thought gave me nightmares for hours.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 5, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> What the hell does  microsoft think they are going to gain from atlus?



good games???


----------



## Disaresta (Jul 6, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> good games???



A complete oxymoron when used in conjunction with microsoft.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 6, 2013)

Oh Patchy, you're a deliciously clever jerk.


----------



## Canute87 (Jul 6, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> good games???



Games that aren't very popular to the masses worse it being on a console that does not have much of an RPG following in general or even a foothold in japan.

You can't just throw money without justification and whoever pitched that idea would have to convince several other persons to sign off. 

And i find that impossible when they turned down bayonetta 2 even though the first one sold as it did and they are going to buy an entire company with no real system sellers?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 6, 2013)

Marvelous should just acquire the entirety of Atlus. They've been in a buying spree for quality developers like Suda51's Grasshoper Studio and they already bought the online department of Atlus. The main thing is that they wouldn't twist them into a special snowflake first party developer like Sony, Microsoft or Nintendo would.



Canute87 said:


> And i find that impossible when they turned down bayonetta 2 even though the first one sold as it did and they are going to buy an entire company with no real system sellers?



Well, that's the thing. The first one didn't sell much, especially the 360 version which was ironically the absolute definite version of the game.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 6, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Marvelous should just acquire the entirety of Atlus They've been in a buying spree for quality developers like Suda51's Grasshoper Studio and they already bought the online department of Atlus. The main thing is that they wouldn't twist them into a special snowflake first party developer like Sony, Microsoft or Nintendo would.



This is definitely the best option.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jul 6, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> This is definitely the best option.


As long as they leave them alone and doesnt try to pull what GungHo is doing with Suda


----------



## Canute87 (Jul 6, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> This is definitely the best option.



How do you know that?  Who's Marvelous?


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 6, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> Games that aren't very popular to the masses worse it being on a console that does not have much of an RPG following in general or even a foothold in japan.
> 
> You can't just throw money without justification and whoever pitched that idea would have to convince several other persons to sign off.
> 
> And i find that impossible when they turned down bayonetta 2 even though the first one sold as it did and they are going to buy an entire company with no real system sellers?




If the price is right, why not? Studios are bought all the time that do not have 'system sellers', a system seller is not a common thing.

With enough money, any good game can be turned into a system seller if another company really wanted too.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 6, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> How do you know that?  Who's Marvelous?



Their North American branch is named XSeed. That name should be more familiar.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 6, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Marvelous should just acquire the entirety of Atlus. They've been in a buying spree for quality developers like Suda51's Grasshoper Studio and they already bought the online department of Atlus. The main thing is that they wouldn't twist them into a special snowflake first party developer like Sony, Microsoft or Nintendo would.
> 
> 
> 
> *Well, that's the thing. The first one didn't sell much, especially the 360 version which was ironically the absolute definite version of the game*.



Wait!!! really? wow, I didn't know this..


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 6, 2013)

Also, are some people here confusing Microsoft with EA or something? Microsoft has always bought rights to games that are not "system sellers". If anything, they are the most intertwined with the indie market out of the big 3 (and Atlus is a major to boot). 

Microsoft funds and markets a ton of niche titles. The reason why most people don't remember this, is because....theyre actually niche titles (not a title like say Dark Souls, which actually gets a lot of press). Only people who dig into the OXbox and the 360s libraries would realize the type of non-mainstream games that has been on those platforms (and backed by Microsoft). If anything, it hurt the original Xbox's image of "not having games", so 360 started to focus more on marketing the triple A multiplat titles.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 6, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> Wait!!! really? wow, I didn't know this..



The PS3 version was ass, the 360 version of Bayonetta was the good version.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 6, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> The PS3 version was ass, the 360 version of Bayonetta was the good version.



That I know, I did play the 360 versions.. I am talking about the sells...


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 6, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Their North American branch is named XSeed. That name should be more familiar.



I actually fucked up when I said Marvelous bought Grasshoper, it was GunHo like St NightRazr said. Marvelous published some of Grasshopper's stuff like No More Heroes and kept it at that.



St NightRazr said:


> As long as they leave them alone and doesnt try to pull what GungHo is doing with Suda



GungHo isn't doing anything with Suda. It hasn't been absorbed within the company, it hasn't been imposed with left field development changes or restructuring. They're still doing their own thing and judging from Killer is Dead, with better funding. The guys know they can't fuck with one of the faces of the Japanese gaming industry. He either does what he wants or he bails and starts over, which he can.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jul 6, 2013)

Except they're shoehorning RPG elements into a Hack and Slash game. 

Which doesnt make a real hack and slash combat based rpg


----------



## zenieth (Jul 6, 2013)

You say this like anyone has ever cared even remotely about most of the gameplay in Suda games and as if they were pure HnS from the getgo (hint: they weren't.)


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jul 6, 2013)

Then what is Lolipop Chainsaw?

And who the hell doesnt care about gameplay?

What the fuck are you on about?


----------



## zenieth (Jul 6, 2013)

Considering there were more things to Lollipop chainsaw than HnS, though it mainly was that, I'd call it not purely HnS.

Not even counting we've yet to see anything rock solid for Killers to say if the change is bad or not.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 6, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Except they're shoehorning RPG elements into a Hack and Slash game.



Except Hack and Slashes have had RPG elements since forever. Ever heard of character progression? No More Heroes? Lolipop Chainsaw? Devil May Cry? Bayonetta? Ninja Gaiden? God of War? Etc, etc?

Killer is Dead combat looks leagues above No More Heroes or Lolipop Chainsaw which were both mediocre in the gameplay department. Especially Lolipop which was borderline braindead.

You never play Suda games for the gameplay. That's simply not his appeal.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jul 6, 2013)

Lolipop is brain dead indeed, but you guys are missing the point.
Why dont you go read the article on siliconera about it.


----------



## Canute87 (Jul 6, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> If the price is right, why not? Studios are bought all the time that do not have 'system sellers', a system seller is not a common thing.
> 
> With enough money, any good game can be turned into a system seller if another company really wanted too.



It's not a matter of whether or not they have money but whether or not it's going to give them any sort of advantage or sell more units than their competitor. Which it obviously won't.  They should have learned their lesson from rare.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 6, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> It's not a matter of whether or not they have money but whether or not it's going to give them any sort of advantage or sell more units than their competitor. Which it obviously won't.


But it could. Any  studio that produces good games can change the market. You're just merely stereotyping.



> They should have learned their lesson from rare.



I honestly have no idea what this even means or how the situation is even remotely similar. Strangely enough, I knew you'd bring up Rare because that's the only studio people seem to associate with Microsoft. There's really nothing in common with Rare's situation at the time they were brought over to Xbox and Atlus'.


----------



## Canute87 (Jul 6, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> But it could. Any  studio that produces good games can change the market. You're just merely stereotyping.


It's just how it is.  Not just any studio can change the market you have to consider things like the impact that company has made on the gaming world.  How many companies you think besides Nintendo can conivince people to buy their console for their games?   Influence is a hell of a thing and Altus isn't that influential.  Guys like Rockstar and Ubisoft would come to mind of people who can change shit.



> *I honestly have no idea what this even means or how the situation is even remotely simila*r. Strangely enough, I knew you'd bring up Rare because that's the only studio people seem to associate with Microsoft. There's really nothing in common with Rare's situation at the time they were brought over to Xbox and Atlus'.


It's simple.  Paying a shitload of money for a company and it doing absolutely nothing for you. Did Rare's acquisition make the Xbox more desirable over the years?  No.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 6, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> It's just how it is.  Not just any studio can change the market you have to consider things like the impact that company has made on the gaming world.


Any studio can change the market, it's called lightning in a bottle. Every killer ip is lightning in a bottle, no one knows what's going to be gold and what isn't.



> How many companies you think besides Nintendo can conivince people to buy their console for their games?


I'm confused, are you asking how many third party companies could make their own systems, and have people buy them just for the software? 10- 20 I would think, those companies don't go into the hardware business because there just isn't a lot of money, not because they do not have the software to compete. I mean SNK was in the console market for quite a while, and they're not a huge publication by any means, only reason why they didn't do better is because their hardware was very expensive and lack of third party titles.

Though you're still looking at the picture on too large of a scale. Microsoft doesn't need to buy a company that owns the rights to a large franchise like COD in order for it to profit.

And for what it is worth, Persona has made quite some traction in the Western market, it is not a system seller by any means, but it would certainly raise a consoles reputation if those games were exclusive to it. Perception matters amongst the hardcore market, it's why Xbox one went back on all that DRM crap. 



> Influence is a hell of a thing and Altus isn't that influential.


 But you're looking at it the wrong way. You're looking at it from the perspective of all of their Ips as they are TODAY may not sell out the ass. But you're not acknowledging the actual talent that would be recruited by Microsoft, in which they could make or modify new games.

Using your standard and logic, gamefreak would have never made Pokemon, and we'd all be playing Neo Geo Pockets right now.  





> It's simple.  Paying a shitload of money for a company and it doing absolutely nothing for you. Did Rare's acquisition make the Xbox more desirable over the years?  No.



I still don't get how that is even the same thing, Rare didn't make a single good game for years. What about all of the other games that Microsoft publishes or help promotes? 

I mean you're saying this is something Microsoft wouldn't do. You're telling me Microsoft wouldn't buy out Atlus, yet they'd get support from a much smaller and far more niche company like CAVE? I bet most people here have no idea what Cave even is with out googling it.

Microsoft has always dug for gold in the smaller markets. How much money do you think Super Meat Boy made them? Braid? Castle Crashers? Despite their reputation, Microsoft doesn't try to go for the homerun hitters outside of Halo (which is why there is the whole "Xbox does not have any games arguments", because they really do not try to exclusively own any real killer ips), that's really more of a Sony and Nintendo thing. Xbox has always been about trying to bring more niche markets to a larger demographic.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 6, 2013)

*Index Corp registers Persona5.jp*



> Domain Information:
> [Domain Name] PERSONA5.JP
> 
> [Registrant] Index corporation.
> ...


----------



## Canute87 (Jul 6, 2013)

I wonder what system it's going to be on.

Besides PS4 and Xboxone.


----------



## Patchouli (Jul 6, 2013)




----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 6, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> *Index Corp registers Persona5.jp*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 6, 2013)

There's people who want a main Persona game on a handheld?

What universe is this?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 6, 2013)

Persona 3/4 were fine on handhelds, so why not Persona 5?


----------



## Canute87 (Jul 6, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> There's people who want a main Persona game on a handheld?
> 
> What universe is this?



Technically Vita + PS4 would actually play the game on an handheld so we are in the right universe.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 6, 2013)

Because those versions came out after the consoles releases?

I want proper production values on my Persona and muh aneemai graphix to show for it. It's either better looking than Catherine or fuck off.

Battle League Group B


----------



## Yagura (Jul 6, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> Besides PS4 and Xboxone.



It probably won't be on either, if Persona's recent history is anything to go by. It's more likely to just be on the PS3.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 6, 2013)

A lot of people on GAF hate the idea of P5 on the 3DS..


----------



## Canute87 (Jul 6, 2013)

Yagura said:


> It probably won't be on either, if Persona's recent history is anything to go by. It's more likely to just be on the PS3.


Care to share that history.  Persona arena was on both PS3 and Xbox360.



Malvingt2 said:


> A lot of people on GAF hate the idea of P5 on the 3DS..



Why would anyone trade a 1080p 60 frames per second High Definition console version for an inferior handheld version?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 6, 2013)

If theres a persona game on the 3DS it will probably be a spin off game. (Continuing a story from P4 Arena. Elizabeth's probably)


----------



## Yagura (Jul 6, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> Care to share that history.  Persona arena was on both PS3 and Xbox360.



Let me clarify what I meant;

Atlus in general has a history of taking a long ass time to make the jump to new consoles. Persona 4 was released on the PS2, like, two years after the debut of the PS3. Hell, the first game they ever even put on a 8th generation console was Catherine, in 2011, nearly 5 years into that generations lifespan. :\ 

My point here is that I really doubt we'll be seeing a game of theirs on either the PS4 or the X-one for awhile now unless who ever ends up buying them intends to change that.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 7, 2013)

If Persona 5 is going to be on anything, it'll be between the PS3 (most likely) or 3DS (least likely). Atlus has no need for the amount of power the PS4 has. Also, the PS3 has an install base of over 70 million. The PS4 has 0.


----------



## steveht93 (Jul 7, 2013)

Ps vita/ps4 persona 5 is the best option I can hope for because I want to play it on the ps4 and then continue on the vita. And I hope it realeses on the xbone as well because atlus deserves the extra sales.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 7, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> A lot of *Sony fanboys* on GAF hate the idea of P5 on the 3DS..



Fixed. 



> Why would anyone trade a 1080p 60 frames per second High Definition console version for an inferior handheld version?



Implying Atlus gives a shit about higher resolution/framerate in the first place (they don't).



> Ps vita/ps4 persona 5 is the best option I can hope for because I want to play it on the ps4 and then continue on the vita. *And I hope it realeses on the xbone as well because atlus deserves the extra sales.*



*snort* Haha no. 

3DS deserves a Persona release far more than an overpriced console which will be DoA once it launches late next year in Japan. Hell even a Wii U release would make more sense. But otherwise a PS3 release would be for the best too.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 7, 2013)

>Persona 5 on Xbox One

I'm sure Atlus will appreciate the 5 extra copies sold.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 7, 2013)

Yagura got pretty much everything to a T about Atlus. But a 3DS release would be really iffy because of resolutions and to a lesser extent, graphical limitations.

PS3 makes more sense, Persona has a Sony following more than anything else and I don't know if the transition of different consoles would be peachy pie. Everyone follows Monster Hunter's farts regardless of where it goes, not every series can say the same thing.

Whatever, I just want the prettiest animu graphix I can have in my television. It's Atlus, man. They nailed the anime visuals more than anyone else.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 7, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> If theres a persona game on the 3DS it will probably be a spin off game. (Continuing a story from P4 Arena. Elizabeth's probably)


why? what is the logic behind this? A main SMT is on the 3DS



Canute87 said:


> Why would anyone trade a 1080p 60 frames per second High Definition console version for an inferior handheld version?


----------



## steveht93 (Jul 7, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> Why would anyone trade a 1080p 60 frames per second High Definition console version for an inferior handheld version?



Releasing persona 5 on the Playstation 4 will give us the best of both worlds. That is if the cross game play works on the ps vita as good as its touted to be.


----------



## Canute87 (Jul 7, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> Releasing persona 5 on the Playstation 4 will give us the best of both worlds. That is if the cross game play works on the ps vita as good as its touted to be.



I guess if they release a digital version in the distant future you'll get that.

But Orochimar's point made perfect sense.  The console isn't going to really blow up until it's price drop and that's years down the line. People want to believe that every game made for the PS4 is going to bring in profits from it's launch to death.  But i hope they aren't disappointed.

There's going to be a lot of cross gen games so PS3 owners will still have some life in their consoles until they are ready to make the transition.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 7, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> why? what is the logic behind this? A main SMT is on the 3DS



It makes sense. Or did you forget that a majority of the SMT games on the 3DS were spin off titles. Another reason why i think it would be a spin off is because the main Persona games will probably be on the PS3/4 and Vita.


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 7, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> It makes sense. Or did you forget that a majority of the SMT games on the 3DS were spin off titles. Another reason why i think it would be a spin off is because the main Persona games will probably be on the PS3/4 and Vita.



You know which systems has the most SMT titles?  The Famicom and Super Famicom.  The PS2 had ONE Shin Megami Tensei title on it.  The rest were, you betcha, spin offs--which makes the games on the 3DS spin offs of spin offs lol. Strange Journey was balls to the wall closer to the Shin Megami Tensei series than any of the PS2 games (as much I love them), just minus the 'b-b-buht muh Tokyo!'

Atlus does not give any fucks about where the games go; they have zero brand loyalty and will go with whatever seems the most profitable.  You betcha your sweet ass that's the 3DS, son.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 7, 2013)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> You know which systems has the most SMT titles?  The Famicom and Super Famicom.  The PS2 had ONE Shin Megami Tensei title on it.  The rest were, you betcha, spin offs--which makes the games on the 3DS spin offs of spin offs lol. Strange Journey was balls to the wall closer to the Shin Megami Tensei series than any of the PS2 games (as much I love them), just minus the 'b-b-buht muh Tokyo!'
> 
> Atlus does not give any fucks about where the games go; they have zero brand loyalty and will go with whatever seems the most profitable.  You betcha your sweet ass that's the 3DS, son.





Also, who said anything about brand loyalty?


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 7, 2013)

To kinda continue off of what Doc said, he's absolutely right. And the "main title vs spin-off title" argument just falls to pieces because, as Doc said, Atlus will go wherever the most money is. It doesn't matter where "main titles" and "spin-off titles" are, because Atlus has them so mixed up between systems that trying to use it as a argument is pointless. The fact that, in Japan, a main SMT title on the 3DS sold almost as good as Atlus' most popular game ever (Persona 4 Golden) really shows the appeal for the SMT series as a whole on the 3DS. Every SMT game on the 3DS so far has met with outstanding success. 

Also, people really underestimate the 3DS. I have no doubt that, if Atlus put enough effort into it, Persona 5 could easily run at 60fps on the 3DS. The 3DS could easily handle Persona 4 Golden as well. The only thing that would disappoint me about Persona 5 being on the 3DS is the resolution. However, P5 is probably going to be on the PS3. 

And for all the PS4 hopefuls; keep dreaming.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 7, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> And for all the PS4 hopefuls; keep dreaming.



People thinking Atlus are going to let Persona skip a generation for the PS4 instead of a PS3 release.


----------



## Patchouli (Jul 7, 2013)

It'd be really nice if they launched on PS4. Given the dev costs for making a game on PS3, I wonder if it would be cheaper to develop it for the PS4? I know Atlus doesn't exactly have a history of launching on newer consoles. But that's because of the costs associated with it.

If the PS4 is cheaper to develop for, we may actually see Persona 5 show up on the PS4.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 7, 2013)

I wouldn't mind if Persona 5 came to Vita, give that system a little life D:

Plus it'd look nice, can't really say the same for the 3DS. Been looking at the latest Smash bros on that handheld and that looks like doodoo aesthetically.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 7, 2013)

I honestly don't see what people mean when they say Smash 3DS looks bad. Is it the art style or what? >___>

I would support P5 on the Vita as well.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 7, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> Releasing persona 5 on the Playstation 4 will give us the best of both worlds. That is if the cross game play works on the ps vita as good as its touted to be.


Vita Crossplay? 
You have to buy a vita so it doesn't solve shit.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 7, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> *If the PS4 is cheaper to develop for*, we may actually see Persona 5 show up on the PS4.



It's not.

But it's far more easier to deal with than the PS3's cell architecture that's for sure. 



> I honestly don't see what people mean when they say Smash 3DS looks bad. Is it the art style or what? >___>



I looked fine to me to i guess it's the cell shading that's putting some people off?


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 7, 2013)

It's like the Windwaker fiasco all over again.


----------



## Canute87 (Jul 7, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> It's not.
> 
> But it's far more easier to deal with than the PS3's cell architecture that's for sure.
> 
> ...



And they have a hell of an install base.  PS4 wouldn't be a wise decision for them yet.  Too bad the system isn't backwards compatible that would solve all problems.

But i have a question is it impossible for the Ps4 to manage a digital release of the game if they release it on PS3?  Or it's not so simple as that?


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 7, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> I honestly don't see what people mean when they say Smash 3DS looks bad. Is it the art style or what? >___>
> 
> I would support P5 on the Vita as well.




  Watch the trailer and tell me there isn't a dramatic difference in aesthetics from the 3DS version to the Wii-U version (or even compared to Brawl and Melee).

3DS characters looks dirt cheap. Flat looking characters, strange outlines surrounding the characters, low resolution. It looks like a bootleg paper Mario fighter D:

The console version everyone is more buff and puffy, it just has more life and energy to it.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 7, 2013)

I thought it looked pretty solid, like a more cartoony version of Melee. I like the art style. Perhaps I'm just easily pleased, though.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 7, 2013)

Yeah, I wouldn't say it looks bad perse but at least, cheap as fuck. I have no idea why someone would choose it over the WiiU version aside from money reasons.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 7, 2013)

Regardless of where Persona 5 ends up, I want some news on the Persona game for the 3DS. It was announced by Atlus at E3 2010 and then never mentioned again. It better not have turned into Persona 4 Golden for the Vita.

Then again, we've had _zero_ news about Persona 5 aside from "it's being developed", so whatevs. I guess Atlus will tell us when they're ready.


----------



## steveht93 (Jul 7, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> It's not.
> 
> *But it's far more easier to deal with than the PS3's cell architecture that's for sure*.



Which means its actually cheaper to create a game on the ps4 than ps3. Especially on a game like persona which doesn't cost a lot to make in the first place. And besides,it was mentioned by mark cerny in a conference that the time it takes to triangle for the console is equal to that of the psOne. Which was roughly 1-2 months as opposed to the ps3 which takes about 6-12 months to do so. The time to triangle for the ps2 was between 3-6months btw.


----------



## Reyes (Jul 7, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Regardless of where Persona 5 ends up, I want some news on the *Persona game for the 3DS. It was announced by Atlus at E3 2010* and then never mentioned again. It better not have turned into Persona 4 Golden for the Vita.



I don't remember this


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 7, 2013)

Zidane said:


> I don't remember this



It happened. The problem is that it was never mentioned again, so everyone kinda forgot about it. GameFAQs still has a (dead) board for it, though.


----------



## Reyes (Jul 7, 2013)

I would love P5 on my Vita, I don't know why but I love playing RPG like that on my handhelds rather than my console.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 7, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Regardless of where Persona 5 ends up, I want some news on the Persona game for the 3DS. It was announced by Atlus at E3 2010 and then never mentioned again. *It better not have turned into Persona 4 Golden for the Vita*.
> 
> Then again, we've had _zero_ news about Persona 5 aside from "it's being developed", so whatevs. I guess Atlus will tell us when they're ready.




That isn't the case. As Persona 4 Golden was essentially suppose to be a PSP title before getting moved to the Vita.

*Persona 4: The Golden Was Originally Planned For PSP*



It wouldn't make sense if a Persona title, which was listed among the 3DS E3 2010 lineups, became Golden when the this story contradicts such. 

So now we can throw the "3DS Persona became Golden" speculation into the garbage disposal. With that out of the way, it gives more possibility to a Persona game existing, not that we can be 100% sure yet.


----------



## Reyes (Jul 7, 2013)

Maybe a remake of Persona 1 or 2.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 7, 2013)

Zidane said:


> I would love P5 on my Vita, I don't know why but I love playing RPG like that on my handhelds rather than my console.



P5 on the Vita would probably look fantastic. The Vita blows the 3DS out of the water hardware-wise. It also shits on the PS2.



Asa-Kun said:


> That isn't the case. As Persona 4 Golden was essentially suppose to be a PSP title before getting moved to the Vita.
> 
> *Persona 4: The Golden Was Originally Planned For PSP*
> 
> ...



Huh, well how about that.  I'm glad that's straightened out.

Hopefully we hear something about P5 and/or P3DS at TGS this year.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 7, 2013)

So how about that Shin Megami Tensei X Fire Emblem crossover? Anything new at all? I mean, even the artwork was taken from the official art from both games.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 7, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> P5 on the Vita would probably look fantastic. The Vita blows the 3DS out of the water hardware-wise. It also shits on the PS2,



I would buy a Vita pronto if Persona 5 was announced on it. No joke.



> Huh, well how about that.  I'm glad that's straightened out.



I actually remembered reading about it before, but i forgot to post it days later.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 7, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> So how about that Shin Megami Tensei X Fire Emblem crossover? Anything new at all? I mean, even the artwork was taken from the official art from both games.



No news since it was first announced.


----------



## Reyes (Jul 7, 2013)

Nothing yet, maybe in one of the future Nintendo directs.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 7, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> I would buy a Vita pronto if Persona 5 was announced on it. No joke.
> 
> I actually remembered reading about it before, but i forgot to post it days later.



If you do get a Vita, make sure to play Persona 4 Golden. 

I had never seen that article before, so I'm glad you posted it.


----------



## Reyes (Jul 7, 2013)

Persona 5 PS3 and PSVITA crossbuy :33


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 7, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> If you do get a Vita, make sure to play Persona 4 Golden.
> 
> I had never seen that article before, so I'm glad you posted it.



That's one if, if not my #1 reason to own it in the first place! 

And i just finished the PS2 version of Persona 4 today too. pek

No problem.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 7, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> I would buy a Vita pronto if Persona 5 was announced on it. No joke.



Get Muramasa: Rebirth, Gravity Rush and Dragon's Crown if you ever get one.

Those are the only games that interest me in that thing. And I'm getting Dragon's Crown for PS3 anyway.


----------



## Reyes (Jul 7, 2013)

Battle League Group B

Still gets a laugh out of me.


----------



## Yagura (Jul 7, 2013)

Please, god, no. 

I don't want to have to buy a Vita just for Persona 5. 

Just put it on the PS3, or at the very least the 3DS.


----------



## Reyes (Jul 7, 2013)

Why can't Dragon Crown be out already


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 7, 2013)

Zidane said:


> Why can't Dragon Crown be out already



I don't even know if there's an European release date yet.


----------



## Reyes (Jul 7, 2013)

Death you better be watching that video I just posted


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 7, 2013)

I'll watch it later, gonna get drunk and high.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I just want to play video games, God damn it.


----------



## Reyes (Jul 7, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I don't even know if there's an European release date yet.



Hasn't Atlus been bad about European release dates?


----------



## Reyes (Jul 7, 2013)

Wait I meant Death-Kun


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 7, 2013)

Well, don't I feel awkward now.

And yeah, Atlus is a fucking slowpoke with Yorupians.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 7, 2013)

I wonder what the uproar was like over Persona 4 Arena confirmed to be region-locked....


----------



## Foxve (Jul 7, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Get Muramasa: Rebirth, Gravity Rush and Dragon's Crown if you ever get one.
> 
> Those are the only games that interest me in that thing. And I'm getting Dragon's Crown for PS3 anyway.



Is Muramasa: Rebirth the same as the one for Wii? Or is it different?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 7, 2013)

Foxve said:


> Is Muramasa: Rebirth the same as the one for Wii? Or is it different?



A few extras


----------



## Reyes (Jul 7, 2013)

Why the hell Persona 4 Arena region locked?

It IS the only game on the PS3 to do that


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 7, 2013)

That vid is 30 minutes long.  Guess it's time to watch it.


----------



## Reyes (Jul 7, 2013)

It's well worth the time :33


----------



## Reyes (Jul 7, 2013)

Plus it's better since recently you played Persona 4


----------



## Foxve (Jul 7, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> A few extras



So it is the same as the Muramasa for the Wii with some extra things/features added in?


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 7, 2013)

You were right Zidane, that vid was hilarious.


----------



## Reyes (Jul 7, 2013)

Dojima was the funniest part about the video


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 7, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Well, don't I feel awkward now.
> 
> And yeah, Atlus is a fucking slowpoke with Yorupians.



Atlus has no European branch.

As in, another company has to pick up the game to localize it--not Atlus.


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 7, 2013)

Foxve said:


> So it is the same as the Muramasa for the Wii with some extra things/features added in?



Technically it's also in HD, even if it's on the Vita.

It looks gorgeous.  There's also... hold your breath, DLC characters to play as.  Like, eight of them.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 7, 2013)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Technically it's also in HD, even if it's on the Vita.
> 
> It looks gorgeous.  There's also... hold your breath, DLC characters to play as.  Like, eight of them.



I dunno if that matters they might all play the same.


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 7, 2013)

Probably.

Still a good game, though, and the colors really POP on OLED screen.

I get people being all 'whatever' about the Vita, but I play a lot on mine because I travel a lot and get caught waiting in places.  P4: Golden, Maramusa, Soul Sacrifice and a slew of PS1/PSP games I have on my mSD card keep me plenty entertained.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jul 8, 2013)

Eshop deal fanart


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 8, 2013)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Probably.
> 
> Still a good game, though, and the colors really POP on OLED screen.
> 
> I get people being all 'whatever' about the Vita, but I play a lot on mine because I travel a lot and get caught waiting in places.  P4: Golden, Maramusa, Soul Sacrifice and a slew of PS1/PSP games I have on my mSD card keep me plenty entertained.



psp and ps1 games keep me busy all the time just on my psp.
if the vita played ps2 games on the go along with the full library I'd buy it.
Of course they didn't even double the memory the card would hold from the psp so it'd still be pretty bullshit.


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 8, 2013)

I have the 32GB card; got it from work with my monopoly money.

I like being able to play all the types (PSP, PS1 and Vita) while out and about, and the Vita has a fucking great battery life, especially in sleep mode.  I can play quite a few different games from different genres and that's all I need from the system, which it does perfectly.

Not really trying to sell anyone on it, just sayin' as I do.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 9, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Eshop deal fanart



I hope I'll be able to do this even though I bought Fire Emblem on the eShop months ago.


----------



## Foxve (Jul 14, 2013)

While Atlus is on the table of discussion, anyone know what their beef is with god? Almost every Shin Megami game shows him to be some high and mighty arrogant asshole.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 14, 2013)

Foxve said:


> While Atlus is on the table of discussion, anyone know what their beef is with god? Almost every Shin Megami game shows him to be some high and mighty arrogant asshole.



Isn't that how god is usually? 

He's basically the (one of) the main antagonist(s).


----------



## Foxve (Jul 14, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Isn't that how god is usually?
> 
> He's basically the (one of) the main antagonist(s).




Off-topic


*Spoiler*: __ 



Not all the time. Somethings have to be done. Let's face it, Humanity isn't really perfect or anywhere close to it. Hell, look at the NF cafe, other articles of things that happen across the world, and news as well as current politics. Can you honestly say humanity is ok as a whole? Not saying everyone's a dumbass, but your kidding yourself if you think humanity is in even a good state right now.





Anyway, does anyone actually know why they make him out to be the main baddy? Then show Lucifer as the good guy (somewhat good, basicly shown in a light most people would agree with). I know it's just a game, but after playing Nocture, Overclocked, and watched the 2nd to last episode of Persona 4 the animation (was expecting some badass new new "goody" persona), I don't know, just seems kinda like they have a grudge or just don't like him or something.

Incase some are wondering, I don't really care ether or. The games are absolutely fan-fucking-tastic.  I just find it weird to single him out of other religions multiple times. Especially in a Japanese based game......


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 14, 2013)

Foxve said:


> While Atlus is on the table of discussion, anyone know what their beef is with god? Almost every Shin Megami game shows him to be some high and mighty arrogant asshole.



Because he is a high and mighty arrogant asshole.  Of course, this depends on which god you're talking about. The God from the Abrahamic religions, right? Then yeah, he is a high and mighty asshole, no matter how many times his followers have tried to retcon their books over the years. But that also makes him interesting, in the same way the Greek gods were (basically regular humans with fucking awesome super powers).


----------



## Bowser (Jul 14, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Because he is a high and mighty arrogant asshole.  Of course, this depends on which god you're talking about. The God from the Abrahamic religions, right? Then yeah, he is a high and mighty asshole, no matter how many times his followers have tried to retcon their books over the years. But that also makes him interesting, in the same way the Greek gods were (basically regular humans with fucking awesome super powers).


I always through the god of SMT was inspired by Gnostic views (IIRC: In those views the Abrahamic God is the Demiurge who is an asshole and Lucifer is the good guy who is trying to free and enlight humanity i believe)


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 14, 2013)

>SMT Lucifer

>Good

All the routes in SMT are fucked, but Neutral (aka, not with God or Lucifer) is about as close as you can get to 'good.'   It's tight-assed, no freedom rule or complete, destructive chaos.  Lucifer is only sympathetic until you realize he's playing you, like he always does and inevitably will in IV.  All the pimply, fedora clad troglodytes who side with Lucifer don't really get what's comin'.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 14, 2013)

Lucifer and his trolling. Only the best.


----------



## Canute87 (Jul 14, 2013)

The acrana is the means by which all is revealed.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jul 14, 2013)

Neutal Chaos is pinnacle.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jul 19, 2013)

Index is selling off their things


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 19, 2013)

It sounds like Index and Atlus already know who's buying Atlus and its IPs. Atlus wouldn't have said that things will continue normally if they didn't already have a plan. 

Go to a good home, Atlus. :33


----------



## Patchouli (Jul 19, 2013)

Well, at least we'll know pretty soon who will own them.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 19, 2013)

Most probable owner? Nintendo. They've basically been advertising SMT4 like it's _their_ game, among everything else they've recently done with Atlus.  

Best owner that I can think of? Marvelous/Xseed. That way Atlus can stay third party. Not to mention that their titles will reach more people sooner, considering how good Xseed is with localizations. Atlus is good at localizing too, but... they don't have a European branch.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 19, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Most probable owner? Nintendo. They've basically been advertising SMT4 like it's _their_ game, among everything else they've recently done with Atlus.
> 
> Best owner that I can think of? Marvelous/Xseed. That way Atlus can stay third party. Not to mention that their titles will reach more people sooner, considering how good Xseed is with localizations. Atlus is good at localizing too, but... they don't have a European branch.



It's funny because I've never seen a mainline MegaTen game get as much as exposure as SMTIV did on the 3DS. Wouldn't be surprised at all if Nintendo bought them. 

That would be another great scenario too.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 19, 2013)

Here's an update: Atlus is not going up for sale, next week Index is holding another round of bidding for their sponsor.



Seems like Atlus is one of Index's assets that they don't want to sell (understandable, since they're the most profitable division they have). So the initial looking-for-a-sponsor plan is still underway.


----------



## Enclave (Jul 19, 2013)

I've been reading articles today suggesting that Atlus is included in what's being essentially auctioned off.  So if that is true it's still anybodys guess as to who will end up buying them.

I'd think smart money is probably on Sony or Nintendo.  Though we should hope for somebody like XSeed.  Atlus should remain 3rd party, better for gamers that way I think.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jul 19, 2013)

Enclave said:


> I've been reading articles today suggesting that Atlus is included in what's being essentially auctioned off.  So if that is true it's still anybodys guess as to who will end up buying them.
> 
> I'd think smart money is probably on Sony or Nintendo.  Though we should hope for somebody like XSeed.  Atlus should remain 3rd party, better for gamers that way I think.



Eh Im very wary of 3rd parties in relation to ATLUS. Marvelous is the only one I'd be somewhat okay with


----------



## steveht93 (Jul 19, 2013)

Valve should buy atlus.  they will proceed to make persona 3 non canon and purge it out of our memories.


----------



## Patchouli (Jul 19, 2013)

Just imagine.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 19, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> Just imagine.



Would main the shit out of him.


----------



## Foxve (Jul 19, 2013)

Can anyone tell me if the new shin megami tensei game for the 3DS any good?


----------



## Patchouli (Jul 19, 2013)

I have no idea. Haven't touched SMT outside the Persona series. Closest I've got is watching the first 2 episodes of Devil Survivor.


----------



## Enclave (Jul 20, 2013)

Foxve said:


> Can anyone tell me if the new shin megami tensei game for the 3DS any good?



I can tell you in a couple of weeks, planning to play it on my flight.


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 20, 2013)

Foxve said:


> Can anyone tell me if the new shin megami tensei game for the 3DS any good?



We do have a thread for said game.

It is, however, awesome and definitely worth getting.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 20, 2013)

*Atlus Bankruptcy: Nintendo Will Buy Shin Megami Tensei Developer; Persona 5 Wii U A Serious Possibility*




> Atlus bankruptcy news time. The famed RPG and quirky game maker is in a tight spot now, through no fault of its own. Its parent company has been implicated in certain shady dealings, best not discussed in polite company, and is on the verge of splitting up THQ style. Atlus, the most interesting part of the excitingly named Index Corporation, is up for sale. And guess what? Nintendo is going to buy it.
> 
> The Atlus bankruptcy came to a head late in June, when Index Corporation declared bankruptcy in light of accounting fraud. Index Corporation is a large holding company with a wide variety of holdings, from Atlus to movie and anime studios, telecommunication infrastructure, and a soccer "football" team. Like traditional American conglomerates, it has no particular core business. It dabbles in everything.
> 
> ...



This probably would've been his moveset. Or at least something similar to it.


----------



## Ultimania (Jul 20, 2013)

I really don't want Atlus to be bought by Nintendo simply because I want them to remain a third party developer. They're awesome on Nintendo _and_ Sony platforms, so I would like it to stay that way. But if they _have_ to be bought by a first party studio, then I suppose Nintendo or Sony would be the best options. God help us all if Microsoft buys Atlus.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 20, 2013)

Ugh. 

That article is full of baseless speculation plastered as "confirmed lololol!", everyone just ignore it and wait ti'll next week.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 20, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> Ugh.
> 
> That article is full of baseless speculation plastered as "confirmed lololol!", everyone just ignore it and wait ti'll next week.



Well, it is an analysis article.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 20, 2013)

Yes, and the possibility of Nintendo buying Atlus isn't unbelievable either, but the author went too deep in the end with how he interpreted the situation despite how it hasn't been completely resolved yet.


----------



## Enclave (Jul 20, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> Yes, and the possibility of Nintendo buying Atlus isn't unbelievable either, but the author went too deep in the end with how he interpreted the situation despite how it hasn't been completely resolved yet.



Indeed.  Not to mention you can make a pretty strong case for Sony wanting to buy Atlus or really a number of companies.  Sony and Nintendo both have a pretty close relationship with Atlus, both are quite possible for buying them.  Not to mention there are other companies which may want to pick up Atlus as well at the end of the day.

What it will boil down to is not what past partnerships Atlus had but more who wants Atlus more, who's willing to give Index the best offer.  THAT is who will get Atlus and really?  Who gives Index the best offer is anyones guess.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jul 20, 2013)

Sony's been way too western lately.


----------



## Canute87 (Jul 20, 2013)

Tell that to Japan.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 20, 2013)

Where the same handheld country wants a 3DS more than any other consoles as of late?


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 20, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> Ugh.
> 
> That article is full of baseless speculation plastered as "confirmed lololol!", everyone just ignore it and wait ti'll next week.



Basically this.

While they are points that certainly help Nintendo's position, it's definitely not "100% CONFIRMED!!11!1"

Everything will be revealed next week.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 20, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Sony's been way too western lately.



Because the Eastern Market is becoming increasingly insular and no longer viable to create large AAA titles specifically to cater to.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jul 20, 2013)

Platinum said:


> Because the Eastern Market is becoming increasingly insular and no longer viable to create large AAA titles specifically to cater to.



Mhm. They seem to have no interest in Next Gen consoles either


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 21, 2013)

Still, the article makes good points, but every anti-Nintendo person and Sony fanboy just keeps crying "Nothing but wishful thinking, all those points mean nothing!", and it's just hilarious to watch them do so and then advocate how much of a chance Atlus has at being bought by Sony. Unlike Nintendo, Sony doesn't even have any recent examples as to why them acquiring Atlus would even make sense in the first place. Some people just can't get over the PS2 and Persona. Newsflash: It's 2013. The PS2 was two generations ago. If you're going to be vehemently anti-Nintendo about the matter, just remember that Sony has just as much of a chance as Nintendo. Even less, if we take that article's points into account.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 21, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Mhm. They seem to have no interest in Next Gen consoles either



Understandable.
Next next gen is where it is at after all.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 21, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Mhm. They seem to have no interest in Next Gen consoles either



Proof?


----------



## Velocity (Jul 21, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> Yes, and the possibility of Nintendo buying Atlus isn't unbelievable either, but the author went too deep in the end with how he interpreted the situation despite how it hasn't been completely resolved yet.



Nintendo buying Atlus is really likely, though. I think it was last year that we found out Nintendo has something like ?800 billion in the bank and Index is seeking a comparatively minor ?15 billion from the sales of its subsidiaries.

Basically, Nintendo could easily buy Atlus and the last year has proven that Nintendo has plenty of reasons to. Over the last two years, the 3DS has received six exclusive titles from Atlus and there wouldn't be stuff like Shin Megami Tensei x Fire Emblem or "buy Fire Emblem and Shin Megami Tensei 4 and get $30 free eShop credit" deals if Nintendo and Atlus weren't having a strong relationship right now. It makes sense from a business perspective to purchase a company that'll make excellent returns in investment, as well.

Besides... Imagine Persona 5 being an exclusive Wii U title. If one thing has been drilled into our heads with all these reviews and comments about Shin Megami Tensei 4, it's that Persona as a series is very popular and people would totally buy a Wii U if Persona 5 was released exclusively for it.

I think Nintendo is going to jump on Atlus as soon as the auction goes up. I'd be really surprised if they didn't. It's like a no-brainer.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 21, 2013)

Nintendo also gave a loan to Index a few weeks ago, I think they gave them around $77,000. I think it was to help Index with its restructuring. I don't think it could've been towards Index's ~$15 million (?) debt, since all of the loans combined barely made a dent in that giant debt. Regardless of what it was for, it shows that Nintendo is interested in Index and its assets (Atlus). 

Hopefully we'll reach the end of this long ordeal soon enough.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 21, 2013)

Velocity said:


> Nintendo buying Atlus is really likely, though. I think it was last year that we found out Nintendo has something like ?800 billion in the bank and Index is seeking a comparatively minor ?15 billion from the sales of its subsidiaries.
> 
> Basically, Nintendo could easily buy Atlus and the last year has proven that Nintendo has plenty of reasons to. Over the last two years, the 3DS has received six exclusive titles from Atlus and there wouldn't be stuff like Shin Megami Tensei x Fire Emblem or "buy Fire Emblem and Shin Megami Tensei 4 and get $30 free eShop credit" deals if Nintendo and Atlus weren't having a strong relationship right now. It makes sense from a business perspective to purchase a company that'll make excellent returns in investment, as well.
> 
> ...



Oh, i agree completely. 

It's just that the article that was bought up passed itself off as 99% confirmed with Atlus being bought by Nintendo when it wasn't. Otherwise,i'm very open to the possibility of the auction being in favor towards Nintendo for Atlus.


----------



## Reyes (Jul 21, 2013)

Can we all stop debating about who will buy Atlus, especially between Sony or Nintendo will buy them. 

Let's all wait and see.

Also who ever buys Atlus, show P5 already . I need it on my Vita  (It doesn't have to be exclusive to it, just be on it)


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 21, 2013)

I expect a P5 reveal this year at TGS. I don't think Atlus has any other "major" projects left to work on. Unless we count Break Record as a major project.


----------



## Reyes (Jul 21, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> I expect a P5 reveal this year at TGS. I don't think Atlus has any other "major" projects left to work on. Unless we count *Break Record* as a major project.



Never heard of this game, what is it about?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jul 21, 2013)

Its DS2 with more storyline.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 21, 2013)

Zidane said:


> Never heard of this game, what is it about?



It's Devil Survivor 2 given a major overhaul. Like when Devil Survivor 1 got remade as Devil Survivor Overclocked.


----------



## Velocity (Jul 21, 2013)

At least if Nintendo buys Atlus, I won't have to wait two freakin' years for Break Record to come out here. >:0


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 21, 2013)

It's not worth it!

Think of the greater good, not for your immediate needs!


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jul 21, 2013)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> It's not worth it!
> 
> Think of the greater good, not for your immediate needs!



Hmm I can see a third party phucking with based Fatlus badly.

At least Atlus and Nintendo mesh well


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 21, 2013)

I honestly don't care where they go as long as they stay hands-off.

Nintendo, to me, seems like it might be the least likely to this, but I don't think the new Donkey Kong is really what Retro wanted to do, if you know what I mean.


----------



## Canute87 (Jul 21, 2013)

From the way they sounded they had a choice.  But just decided to focus on one title at a time.


----------



## Canute87 (Jul 21, 2013)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> It's not worth it!
> 
> Think of the greater good, not for your immediate needs!


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jul 21, 2013)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I honestly don't care where they go as long as they stay hands-off.
> 
> Nintendo, to me, seems like it might be the least likely to this, but I don't think the new Donkey Kong is really what Retro wanted to do, if you know what I mean.



Its quite clear that Retro is working on two different things. They've also been aiding in development with some things.

And Monolith Soft.
And Alpha Dream
And the rest of their network that they dont really interfere with unless your name is MIyamoto and Sticker Star in the case of Intelligent Systems


----------



## ShadowReij (Jul 21, 2013)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> It's not worth it!
> 
> Think of the greater good, not for your immediate needs!



Fuck the greater good.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jul 21, 2013)

Leonard Nimoy you are not^


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 22, 2013)

The only time Nintendo really intervenes in the creative/development process is when one of their devs is working on one of their major franchises like Mario, Donkey Kong or Zelda. 

I doubt Nintendo really gives a shit about actually touching any of Atlus' IPs. If they have even the slightest bit of business sense they already understand that Atlus games are made in a way that cater to Atlus fans, and that messing up the balance or interfering even a little bit puts the entire consumer base at jeopardy.


----------



## Phantom Roxas (Jul 22, 2013)

The worst I can see is something like Nintendo of America getting involved in some stuff, but I think Bayonetta 2 can just counter those fears.

As long as Sony doesn't get Atlus and we can have Shin Megami Tensei X Fire Emblem, I'm set.


----------



## Canute87 (Jul 22, 2013)

sony can't outbid nintendo anyway.

Sony would have to send their company sluts to seal the deal.


----------



## Reyes (Jul 22, 2013)

How long until the sale?


----------



## Enclave (Jul 22, 2013)

Zidane said:


> How long until the sale?



I read it's supposed to be some time this week.


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 22, 2013)

Well, Atlus likes to be be about a generation behind in terms of hardware, so Nintendo would probably work out for them.


----------



## Canute87 (Jul 22, 2013)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> *Well, Atlus likes to be be about a generation behind in terms of hardware*, so Nintendo would probably work out for them.



I interpret that as atlus releasing games when the userbase has peaked.

Hell years after the PS3 release PS2 was still selling and there's going to be a lot of cross platforming games for a good while with this gen.  So their strategy isn't bad when you think about it.


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 22, 2013)

I never said it was bad.

If you can reuse 10 year old assets, you're going to save money.  That's practically Capcom's mission statement--just look at Monster Hunter.  It's very financially viable and sound formula, even if we get sprites straight ripped outta the 90s in our games.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 23, 2013)

If the majority of your consumers are eating up the "outdated" assets there's not much of a reason to upgrade.

Personally, I hope Atlus never upgrades beyond a certain point. I dearly miss the first-person RPGs/battles that I've thoroughly enjoyed since my childhood. Atlus is one of the few that makes such games these days.


----------



## Patchouli (Jul 27, 2013)

Well, today is the day. It's now 8:45am in Tokyo.

Gonna find out who bought Atlus.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jul 27, 2013)

Were they actually up for sale?


----------



## Patchouli (Jul 27, 2013)

At this point, I have no idea whether it's an auction, a sale, or if they're seeking a sponsor.

All I know is that today is the earliest they'd be able to announce things. (Also the day that Index's stocks got delisted.)


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 27, 2013)

So when are we going to find out who auctioned who???


----------



## Patchouli (Jul 27, 2013)

Probably sometime in the next 24 hours. Could be up to a week or so though.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 28, 2013)

Hopefully we find out today.


----------



## Reyes (Jul 28, 2013)

I need to know now


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jul 28, 2013)

Sigh still in the dark


----------



## Patchouli (Jul 29, 2013)

No idea when we'll hear news.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 29, 2013)

As a reminder, was it confirmed somewhere that the Atlus auction/bidding/buyout happened yesterday?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 29, 2013)

We need to find out already...


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 29, 2013)

It's official.

I bought Atlus.


----------



## steveht93 (Jul 29, 2013)

So did Nintendo buy atlus yet?  I need to shed some tears.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 29, 2013)

No, I did. I just said that.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 29, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> It's official.
> 
> I bought Atlus.



Heh, better than a first party publisher.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 29, 2013)

btw I canceled Persona 5, suck my dick, ^ (use bro).


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 29, 2013)

Just kidding, I actually didn't. You can thank me for that.


----------



## Patchouli (Jul 29, 2013)

WHAT. THE. FUCK?!!!!!!!!!!

I...What.


----------



## Patchouli (Jul 29, 2013)

WHAT. THE. FUCK?!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Big Bοss (Jul 29, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> It's official.
> 
> I bought Atlus.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jul 29, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> WHAT. THE. FUCK?!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I...What.



Dude, not cool.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 29, 2013)

You won't find out for another week at the earliest. 

They don't announce these things quickly.


----------



## steveht93 (Jul 29, 2013)

Phil fish will buy atlus. I had a dream about it yesterday.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jul 29, 2013)

Did he cancel Persona 5 out of spite?


----------



## Reyes (Jul 29, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> Did he cancel Persona 5 out of spite?



He could not handle people demanding it and calling him slow


----------



## steveht93 (Jul 29, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> Did he cancel Persona 5 out of spite?



He couldn't handle the pressure.


----------



## Reyes (Aug 2, 2013)

> Engaged in the game business in civil rehabilitation proceedings (Bloomberg) - August 2 index in the bid for the business transfer (Tokyo, Setagaya-ku), *Sega *Sammy Holdings, and* found that about 20 companies*, including have shown interest was. *According to officials familiar with the situation, and plans to squeeze a candidate before or as early as next week, determine the transferee also of month.
> *
> Falls into excessive debt, filed for Civil Rehabilitation Law in Tokyo District Court in June, rehabilitation proceedings was decided in July index. Expand the entertainment business such as animation and games, the company " Shin Megami Tensei "and" Labyrinth of the World Tree , known for games such as ". According to the officials, that there are companies that have presented about 200 billion yen in the primary bid earlier this week.





> Looks like things are starting to get heated on the war for the acquisition of Atlus. According to a report by Bloomberg Japan about twenty companies including Sega Sammy Holdings made a bid on the studio behind Persona and Catherine.
> 
> Executives familiar with the situation reported that some of the bids reached about 20 billion yen (a little south of 201 million dollars) in the primary auction held earlier this week.
> 
> ...



So we may find out by next week people.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Aug 2, 2013)

Sega's interested, huh.


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 2, 2013)

> Sega



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cLyxmD_UAK4[/YOUTUBE]

I'd rather see Atlus go under with some dignity than be acquired by...them.


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 2, 2013)

Eh, actually it may not be so bad if they did get them.

So long as they keep well the fuck away from everything Atlus does.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Aug 2, 2013)

They could allow Atlus to exist as a separate subsidiary, the same way 2K and Rockstar are both owned by Take-Two.

Plus, Sega owns Relic and with it the right to publish Warhammer 40K games...Are you pondering what I am pondering?


----------



## Canute87 (Aug 2, 2013)

Sega? lol didn't nintendo pick up bayonetta 2 because sega couldn't afford to publish the game?


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 2, 2013)

I wish we could see a list of all 20 companies. 

Oh well. We'll probably figure that out next week, and Index says they'll determine which company they'll sell Atlus to by the end of this month.


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 2, 2013)

Also, guys, be aware that it isn't actually Sega itself putting in a bid for Atlus. It's their parent company, Sammy. They acquired Sega in 2004 and renamed the company to Sega Sammy Holdings Inc.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 2, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> Sega? lol didn't nintendo pick up bayonetta 2 because sega couldn't afford to publish the game?



Couldn't afford =/= Didn't want to afford it. They're going full force on the PC market and Sonic because they know it brings them revenue, Platinum Games didn't bring them revenue so they didn't want to make Bayo 2.


----------



## Ultimania (Aug 2, 2013)

Sega and Atlus? Oh hell yeah, I can dig two of my most favorite third party companies united.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 2, 2013)

Nintendo better be mentioned there.


----------



## steveht93 (Aug 2, 2013)

I want namco bandi. They are publishing their games on steam bit by bit.

They should get atlus.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 2, 2013)

Inb4 Activision.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 2, 2013)

Platinum said:


> Inb4 Activision.



I doubt they even care or even know that ATLUS exists.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 2, 2013)

Kotick will take everything that you love.


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 2, 2013)

steveht93 said:


> I want namco bandi. They are publishing their games on steam bit by bit.
> 
> They should get atlus.



Namco Bandai is terrible.  Not Square Enix bad, but still pretty bad.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 2, 2013)

Let's get Valve to buy them .


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 2, 2013)

Persona 4: Episode 3.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 2, 2013)

Please not Bamco.

Fucking EA of Japan.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Aug 2, 2013)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Please not Bamco.
> 
> Fucking EA of Japan.



I thought that title goes to Capcom these days.


----------



## Reyes (Aug 2, 2013)

Namco is pretty bad


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 2, 2013)

Can you imagine Persona 5 being released on Steam?

There'd be a Touhou character skin mod out for all the main characters within the week of launch.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 2, 2013)

Capcom's gone Square Enix bad  lol


----------



## Reyes (Aug 2, 2013)

Wonder if Marvelous is one of the 20 companies


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 2, 2013)

Probably a bunch of Index-like companies that have nothing to do with games, but have and like money.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Aug 2, 2013)

Is mod support that good on games?


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 2, 2013)

They should've just released the whole list.

Teasing ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 2, 2013)

thinkingaboutlife said:


> Is mod support that good on games?



Mods find a way.





Death-kun said:


> They should've just released the whole list.
> 
> Teasing ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).



But hype, buyers will pay more if there's more hype, which is good -especially if they know nothing about games. 

please get excite


----------



## Reyes (Aug 2, 2013)

They are just fucking with us


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 2, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> please get excite



please understand


----------



## steveht93 (Aug 2, 2013)

Doubt any of the big three is gonna buy atlus. Sony and Nintendo will probably not put a bid unless either one of said parties(Nintendo or Sony) try's to buy atlus. If not they can just relax,grab a popcorn,and watch the auction. In the end atlus will eventually design games on all platforms.


----------



## Reyes (Aug 2, 2013)

Capcom buys them...


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 2, 2013)

oh my god this is an emoticon now


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 2, 2013)

Persona 5 now a WiiU exclusive.

Discover the Samus, Peach and Zelda social links in New Game+.

Please understand.


----------



## Reyes (Aug 2, 2013)

If it is Capcom it will be on mobile phones...


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 2, 2013)

We need to make social links more social.


----------



## Reyes (Aug 2, 2013)

Now you are thinking like a Capcom Executive


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 2, 2013)

Too much Bakuman Zidane

Too. Much.

On another note capcom is going to digidevolve into a Spectrobe named Square Enix


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 3, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> We need to make social links more social.



Does that include disc-locked content?


----------



## Reyes (Aug 3, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> Does that include disc-locked content?



It wouldn't be a Capcom game without it


----------



## Reyes (Aug 11, 2013)

We still don't know anything


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 11, 2013)

I thought we would actually here shit this week.


----------



## Reyes (Aug 11, 2013)

Maybe next week, I heard we will know by the end of the month.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 11, 2013)

Jwhatever made a bid


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 11, 2013)

I want news.


----------



## Reyes (Aug 11, 2013)

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2013-...-index-corp-in-bid-to-tap-online-clients.html

Another bid announced


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 11, 2013)

I just fucking said that^

I've been busy advocating a non video game(or Nintendo) company buying them but, these people intend to have them work on smartphone apps.

Hell no.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 11, 2013)

A fucking financial firm who has shares with Goldman Sachs. Activision would be better.


----------



## Violent by Design (Aug 11, 2013)

Sega has been the favorite to win for a while, I don't see that changing.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 12, 2013)

SEGA better get them damn it.


----------



## Canute87 (Aug 12, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> Sega has been the favorite to win for a while, I don't see that changing.



If Nintendo outbids them it won't matter.

If Sega's purchase doesn't affect the relationship altus has with nintendo then by all means. 

But sega hasn't been a very stable company.


----------



## Reyes (Aug 12, 2013)

^ Is Sega's parent company that is bidding for Atlus


----------



## Byrd (Aug 12, 2013)

The Future of my Tales games along with many others are on stake here


----------



## Violent by Design (Aug 12, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> If Nintendo outbids them it won't matter.
> 
> If Sega's purchase doesn't affect the relationship altus has with nintendo then by all means.
> 
> But sega hasn't been a very stable company.




Nintendo's out of the race for a long time unless something has changed dramatically in the past week.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 12, 2013)

"Out of the race"?


----------



## Violent by Design (Aug 12, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> "Out of the race"?



Last I checked they were out bid by 20 other companies, many by a significant amount. Maybe it's changed. 

Nintendo is only being mentioned because most gamers just associate SMT with their consoles,there's no reason to think Nintendo is going to outbid everyone or Atlus will give up a huge pay check for them. Might as well say I could own Atlus at this point.


----------



## Velocity (Aug 12, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> Last I checked they were out bid by 20 other companies, many by a significant amount. Maybe it's changed.



Who said Nintendo had been outbid? Nobody even knows if Nintendo has put a bid down.

If they wanted Atlus, however, they have more money than anyone else that would be interested. It might sound insane that companies like this J Trust can spend as much as ?130 billion, but Nintendo has an ?800 billion nest egg.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 12, 2013)

If Nintendo HAS to make a bid to save Atlus they will.
I think they're just looking for a 3rd party partner ( IE Sega/Namco) before they do anything.


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 12, 2013)

Nintendo will bid to save Atlus if they have to.

Otherwise they'll be content keeping their money while Atlus continues to make games for their systems.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Aug 14, 2013)




----------



## Reyes (Aug 14, 2013)

We better know who bought them at Gamescom


----------



## Kagekatsu (Aug 25, 2013)

Breaking news, EA has bought Atlus.

It's been a month, still nothing.


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 25, 2013)

They're supposed to release details by the end of the month. Index and the buyer are probably ironing out details and legal stuff before making a public announcement.


----------



## Reyes (Aug 25, 2013)

They better announce it at the end of the month


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 25, 2013)

So I dont think Nintendo bought them... so its someone they have close relationship to or someone not planning to interfere


----------



## Reyes (Aug 25, 2013)

Its most likely SEGA imo


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 25, 2013)

Sammy has no money.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 25, 2013)

inb4 it turns out the guys who created the 3DO SOMEHOW bought ATLUS.


----------



## Canute87 (Aug 25, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> Last I checked they were out bid by 20 other companies, many by a significant amount. Maybe it's changed.
> 
> Nintendo is only being mentioned because most gamers just associate SMT with their consoles,there's no reason to think Nintendo is going to outbid everyone or Atlus will give up a huge pay check for them. Might as well say I could own Atlus at this point.



Well obviously it's going to change depending on who has highest chance of acquiring atlus.

If you've played Windwaker you should know that you don't drop the big bid until the last part 

But in all seriousness I'm sure they could drop a big figure if whoever acquires them decides to mess with the games they already have in development.  If not then  and somebody else non-threatening gets them Nintendo has their games in a safe position and they don't have to spend crazy amounts of money protecting their investment.

That's good business i say.


----------



## steveht93 (Aug 30, 2013)

Did Microsoft buy atlus yet?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 30, 2013)

American companies cant buy Japanese companies^


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 30, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> American companies cant buy Japanese companies^



Is that a real thing?


----------



## Violent by Design (Aug 30, 2013)

Velocity said:


> Who said Nintendo had been outbid? Nobody even knows if Nintendo has put a bid down.
> 
> If they wanted Atlus, however, they have more money than anyone else that would be interested. It might sound insane that companies like this J Trust can spend as much as ?130 billion, but Nintendo has an ?800 billion nest egg.



Nobody knows? Pretty sure the people who are actually involved in it know. 

I dont get what relevance having billions of yen has. It isn't about what companies have the most money, it's about how much money companies think Atlus is worth.

I haven't actually seen an objective reason why Nintendo is being mentioned here. Them having a Fire Emblem crossover isn't much of one.


----------



## Reyes (Aug 30, 2013)

We better know who bought them in September


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 30, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> I haven't actually seen an objective reason why Nintendo is being mentioned here.



Nintendo would want to protect their interests, such as the multitude of 3DS games Atlus is developing as well as the Shin Megami Tensei x Fire Emblem crossover game for WiiU. They also currently have a great relationship with Atlus. Aside from that, though, there's not really anything else. 

If you're looking for an objective reason for any company wanting Atlus, though, you won't find one. Companies will want Atlus if they think Atlus will be profitable for them. It's not that complicated, and there's no objectivity to it. Atlus may be worth a lot to some and not a lot to others.


----------



## Violent by Design (Aug 30, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Nintendo would want to protect their interests, such as the multitude of 3DS games Atlus is developing as well as the Shin Megami Tensei x Fire Emblem crossover game for WiiU. They also currently have a great relationship with Atlus. Aside from that, though, there's not really anything else.
> 
> If you're looking for an objective reason for any company wanting Atlus, though, you won't find one. Companies will want Atlus if they think Atlus will be profitable for them. It's not that complicated, and there's no objectivity to it. Atlus may be worth a lot to some and not a lot to others.




That's more or less my point, it's purely a money thing. It really has little to do with having relations. Realistically, no matter who buys it, consumers and distributors are still going to get SMTs, DDs and Personas regardless. This won't have that much of an impact on the industry bar some extreme examples.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 31, 2013)

After playing the hell out of DC I really hope we get to see a sequel as early as 2016 or something 

Or is Vanillaware not part of this mess?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 31, 2013)

Nilla dropped the project and Atlus finished it.


----------



## Velocity (Aug 31, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> Nobody knows? Pretty sure the people who are actually involved in it know.



I meant in terms of the public, obviously.



> I dont get what relevance having billions of yen has. It isn't about what companies have the most money, it's about how much money companies think Atlus is worth.



It's... an auction. Y'know, where you bid on something and someone bids more and then you bid more... If we're talking about twenty or so interested parties, of course the one with the most money is the most likely to walk away the winner.



> I haven't actually seen an objective reason why Nintendo is being mentioned here. Them having a Fire Emblem crossover isn't much of one.



Atlus has released five games on the 3DS in the last two years with two more in development and that Fire Emblem crossover has been in development since at least January. They're very popular games, as well, (can't forget the FE:A+SMT4 promotion that got many Americans a free $30) and something like Persona 5 launching exclusively on the Wii U would shift a lot of consoles.

Nintendo has plenty of reasons to go for the buy and there's hardly any point in acting as if they don't.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 31, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Nilla dropped the project and Atlus finished it.



Vanillaware was always the developer.

Their previous publisher (I don't even know if it was disclosed) dropped the project, and Atlus picked them up and helped finish the funding and production.  Vanillaware is still the developer, and were involved the entire time.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 31, 2013)

^

What Doctor Said. Vanilla doesn't drop game development, they just don't have no money, yo.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 11, 2013)

The Guard came.

Sega has bought Atlus.

Nintendo is now looking to acquire Sega.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 17, 2013)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 17, 2013)

Sega has no money, they said.

First they got the PC market, now they have the JRPGs. They shall rise from their ashes like a blue phoenix and attain their once lost glory.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 17, 2013)

Right...


----------



## Kagekatsu (Sep 17, 2013)

Kotaku and Hardcore Gamer claim Sega has now bought Atlus.

Need more confirmation before I believe it.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 17, 2013)

They're having them make smartphone games^


----------



## Reyes (Sep 17, 2013)

All I care about is that they don't fuck Atlus up and I can get P5 on my Vita


----------



## Canute87 (Sep 17, 2013)

Sega, i thought they had no money.  Well as long as Nintendo's investments are protected.


Sega might screw it up though.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Sep 17, 2013)

So, Sega now owns both SMT and Warhammer 40K

DLC for SMT IV will feature Khorne, Tzeentch, Slaanesh and Nurgle as recruitable demons.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 18, 2013)

It's Sammy Holdings... So it's not 100% unforgivable terrible.

Also 100% of Index is going into boosting Atlus because lol atlus was the only part that didn't suck


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 18, 2013)

Sega's parent company? 

I'm okay with this.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 18, 2013)

So Sega has Atlus now?


----------



## First Tsurugi (Sep 18, 2013)

SEGA DOES WHAT NINTENDON'T


----------



## Kagekatsu (Sep 18, 2013)

Reactions from the net so far

One half is in "Wait and see what happens" mode, the other half is mourning the death of Atlus and vowing that Sega will burn in hell for all eternity.


----------



## Reyes (Sep 18, 2013)

Don't fuck this up Sega, and announce P5 at TGS :33


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 18, 2013)

Wait. Isn't SEGA pretty much 2nd party to Nintendo


----------



## Reyes (Sep 18, 2013)

Sonic Chronicles: The Dark Brotherhood 2 made by Atlus


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 18, 2013)

SEGA: No money to publish shit.
Nintendo: No probs, we'll do it, just stick it to the WiiU and 3DS 
Fans: LOS


----------



## Kagekatsu (Sep 18, 2013)

The reactions on Gamefaqs are somewhat hilarious.

That said: , this might be a bit cause for concern.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 18, 2013)

I doubt they're wasting this shit on smartphones. Bad business decision.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Sep 18, 2013)

SMT smartphone games would probably just be something to make a little extra money on the Japanese side. The smartphone/tablet game market there is _huge_ at the moment.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 18, 2013)

We already have SMT smartphone games.

3 of them infact/

We also have an MMO for it


----------



## steveht93 (Sep 18, 2013)

P5 on ps3 cause sega does what nintendont.


----------



## Patchouli (Sep 18, 2013)

Sega continues to be a rollercoaster of love and hate for me.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 18, 2013)

"Sega has acquired Atlus"


....welp.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Sep 18, 2013)

A little more encouraging news, to say the least.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 18, 2013)

unfortunately they dont have a say. Sega "we dont want to fund a sequel to a game that sold over a million units unless its Sonic", "let's not localize any  well established franchises ever because they won't sell 10 million copies" has the say


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 18, 2013)

Kagekatsu said:


> A little more encouraging news, to say the least.



Pipe dream


Stop going on 4chan


----------



## Patchouli (Sep 18, 2013)

I felt a great disturbance in the Internet, as if millions of Persona videos suddenly cried out in terror, and were suddenly silenced. I fear something terrible has happened.


----------



## lathia (Sep 18, 2013)

I can only hope for the best.


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 18, 2013)

told y'all sega was gonna win weeks ago .


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 18, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> I felt a great disturbance in the Internet, as if millions of Persona videos suddenly cried out in terror, and were suddenly silenced. I fear something terrible has happened.



Persona fans don't have to worry--it's fans of the rest of it that do, unfortunately, considering Persona is the weakest link out of them.


----------



## Canute87 (Sep 18, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> told y'all sega was gonna win weeks ago .



Yup Nintendo's investments are protected and they still have a little money left in their bank.

Maybe they'll use it and publish some of sega's other titles.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 18, 2013)

As long as it's profitable, chances are high that Sega doesn't give a shit what Atlus does. They're the only part of Index that was making money.

Also, Atlus USA is there to localize Atlus' stuff. Technically, Sega doesn't even have to lift a finger or use their own money for anything.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 18, 2013)

On the Cellphone bit.

It's Index gaming

Atlus is a part, but not all, of Index gaming. Which already had a huge cellphone game market.

Chances of it affecting Atlus is little to who the fuck cares?

And there's been more than 3 atlus phone games.

It's closer to like 12


----------



## Patchouli (Sep 18, 2013)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Persona fans don't have to worry--it's fans of the rest of it that do, unfortunately, considering Persona is the weakest link out of them.



Everything on youtube that's Sega-related has to worry. Sega went on a crusade against youtube videos not to long back. Got a lot of videos taken down, lots of strikes on prominent youtubers, and even got one or two permanently banned.

What if....what if that Russian comedian that was supposedly taking down all those Persona videos the last week or so was actually Sega in disguise?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 18, 2013)

Shining Force 3 crusade. Hilarious times when people just TALKING about it in videos not related to the game got banned.


----------



## Eisenheim (Sep 18, 2013)

"Thou hast established a new bond...as you form a bond with Index Corp, you feel the localizing powers in your heart strengthening.."


----------



## Canute87 (Sep 18, 2013)

So what's the new combination name?

Segatlus?


----------



## Canute87 (Sep 18, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> *As long as it's profitable, chances are high that Sega doesn't give a shit what Atlus does.* They're the only part of Index that was making money.
> 
> Also, Atlus USA is there to localize Atlus' stuff. Technically, Sega doesn't even have to lift a finger or use their own money for anything.



If it were only so   Sega will  pull whatever profits atlus makes from their games to fund their future projects which might end up hurting them.

Mergers or developer acquisition can never truly work if one of the companies aren't that great it will just drag down everybody around them.

Square-Enix,  Rare, etc.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 18, 2013)

The problem is Atlus USA's idea profitability(which by the way is our only chance of localization) is much different than Sega's idea of profitability.


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 18, 2013)

Is Sega even supposed to be bad? They publish a lot of good games, including niche titles far smaller than Atlus' titles. I'm confused on why people are worrying.

I guess it is Sega's fault for being so heavily associated with Sonic which has sucked, but outside of that they have hit way more than they have missed, no?


----------



## Kagekatsu (Sep 18, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> Is Sega even supposed to be bad? They publish a lot of good games, including niche titles far smaller than Atlus' titles. I'm confused on why people are worrying.
> 
> I guess it is Sega's fault for being so heavily associated with Sonic which has sucked, but outside of that they have hit way more than they have missed, no?



The problem is that Sega has had a less then stellar track record in regards to localization, see Valkyria Chronicles 3, Yakuza 5, Phantasy Star Online 2, etc. 

Now, what helps is that it was Sega's holding company that purchased Atlus, specifically their holding company Index, and they've recently created a new subsidiary around those assets. If Sega is smart, and I know its a bit much to expect, they'll let Atlus USA continue to exist as a separate publisher under the Sega holding company, maybe allow them to handle localization for some of the titles Sega is reluctant to push in the West.

And even if that's not the case, SMT does make quite a bit of money, maybe not on the same level as Sonic, but it is profitable. And one factor that helps Atlus' case is that their games are pretty low budget since their not spending millions of dollars on advertising campaigns or new graphics engines. It would mean though that the more niche titles like Code Princess or Etrian Odyssey might be pushed to the wayside.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 18, 2013)

EO aint going fucking nowhere. That shit makes more than most SMT title.

The real question is what's the internal structuring looking like?


----------



## Kagekatsu (Sep 18, 2013)

zenieth said:


> The real question is what's the internal structuring looking like?


They've mentioned that all of Index's assets have been reformed under Sega Dream, a new subsidiary.


The deal will be completed around the start of November, by then we'll see what becomes of Atlus USA.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 18, 2013)

SMT by Dream


...

Feels like we've gone through the looking glass.


----------



## creative (Sep 18, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> Is Sega even supposed to be bad? They publish a lot of good games, including niche titles far smaller than Atlus' titles. I'm confused on why people are worrying.
> 
> I guess it is Sega's fault for being so heavily associated with Sonic which has sucked, but outside of that they have hit way more than they have missed, no?



nah, my problem with sega is there localization team. or better yet, there not having on at all. I don't wanna go full on internet pirate to play any of there games since I, you know, love them and shit. but I'm not going to drop $100 for another anarchy reigns situation.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 18, 2013)

The best hope is Atlus USA becomes Dream USA and we're in Niche Sega game localization Overdrive


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 18, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> Is Sega even supposed to be bad? They publish a lot of good games, including niche titles far smaller than Atlus' titles. I'm confused on why people are worrying.
> 
> I guess it is Sega's fault for being so heavily associated with Sonic which has sucked, but outside of that they have hit way more than they have missed, no?



Uhhh..you do remember how Sega announced they are getting rid of all properties not related to Aliens, Sonic, and pachinko slot machines right?


----------



## SionBarsod (Sep 18, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> Uhhh..you do remember how Sega announced they are getting rid of all properties not related to Aliens, Sonic, and pachinko slot machines right?



Wait fuck the what? When did this happen and what does it mean? I don't remember hearing about this.


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 18, 2013)

Index was bought by SAMMY Holdings.  

It's arguable that SAMMY is partially responsible for SEGA being smart as a bag of dirty diapers lately, but SEGA the game company did not buy Atlus--it's two much larger entities.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 18, 2013)

Sega Sammy bought Index, 

They shoved Index under Sega as Sega Dream.

They're utilizing their existing smartphone teams to make game and pachinko machines, giving them more budget and working with each other while they make the real good vidya gaems


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 18, 2013)

As long as they continue making good games, I don't give a darn about Pachinko games using SMT characters.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 18, 2013)

ugh..i dont want them anywhere near atlus..especially considering that them being there renders atlus USA redundant as they already have a (nonexistant) localization team within Sega. 

And considering the fact that they are restructuring atlus as a result...fuck my life


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 18, 2013)

Atlus USA is still kicking^


----------



## Patchouli (Sep 18, 2013)

I can only hope that Atlus USA continues to operate. It'd not make much sense to buy up Atlus and not utilize their localization company.


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 18, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> Uhhh..you do remember how Sega announced they are getting rid of all properties not related to Aliens, Sonic, and pachinko slot machines right?



I highly doubt that.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 18, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> Uhhh..you do remember how Sega announced they are getting rid of all properties not related to Aliens, Sonic, and pachinko slot machines right?



Except they aren't.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 18, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> ugh..i dont want them anywhere near atlus..especially considering that them being there renders atlus USA redundant as they already have a (nonexistant) localization team within Sega.
> 
> And considering the fact that they are restructuring atlus as a result...fuck my life







> *Naoto Hiraoka, the head of consumer software for the Atlus game brand, issued a statement on Wednesday to assure fans that business will continue as before.* Sega Sammy Holdings confirmed earlier in the day that Sega will form a wholly owned subsidiary to take over the operations of Index Corporation by November 1. Index owns and manages Atlus, a former independent company and the current brand of games such as Etrian Odyssey, Shin Megami Tensei, and Persona.
> 
> *Hiraoka acknowledged that the Atlus brand will become part of the Sega Sammy Group (specifically, the new subsidiary Sega Dream), but added that the entire consumer game unit will remain focused on developing titles for future release.* He said that his brand has maintained a good relationship with Sega from before, and added that he thinks the current potential for business synergy is very high. He specifically highlighted Sega's strong distribution network as beneficial going forward.
> 
> ...



There. Now we can let the stupid hyperbole about Sega fucking over Atlus rot in a pit of shit, it's gotten annoying as hell tbh.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 18, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Except they aren't.



I think he was probably referring to this:



> SEGA has revealed it's to slim down its Western operations and cancel some games to combat an operating loss in the current financial year.
> *The publisher hasn't stated which games will be cancelled but did reveal its desire to focus on strong-selling IPs such as Sonic the Hedgehog, Football Manager, Total War and Aliens.* From our list of SEGA games coming soon most titles on the way to Nintendo are either completed or retro re-releases, so hopefully we shouldn't miss out on too many titles we already know about.
> The statement cites the "severe economic environment" in the West and "rapid change in market" as two principal reasons behind the loss.
> SEGA will also downsize operations in its North America and Europe video game divisions, likely resulting in redundancies over the coming months.


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 18, 2013)

They really said Aliens after the hilarious shitfit that was Colonial Marines?  

I just want PS02.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 18, 2013)

Thank you Asa, you found the article without me having to look 

And to be fair, i think it was before the shit hit the fan with the release of Colonial Marines. A few months before hand


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 18, 2013)

It sold 1.3 million copies. 

I mean, I've played... worse games, _I guess_, but some of that shit is fucking false advertising, and no doubt the hordes of idiot play testers strike again.   Its worst crime is that of utter, unabashed mediocrity and then some of the most childish deflecting I've seen from a game company.  

At least in AvP 2010 I had a hell of a fun time harassing people as a Xenomorph in the online portion of the game.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 18, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Right...


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 19, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]BffkmrcnNs4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kagekatsu (Sep 19, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> There. Now we can let the stupid hyperbole about Sega fucking over Atlus rot in a pit of shit, it's gotten annoying as hell tbh.


I should note that PR statements like that are kind of to be expected in deals like these, so I doubt that will mollify the doomsayers. Granted, experience has taught me that gamers have the collective maturity of an eight year old, so they'll complain about anything regardless.

With that said, the fact that this statement came from Atlus instead of Sega does give hope to the implication the Atlus brand will have some relative autonomy in their affairs, it doesn't guarantee anything, but its something to hold on to for now.


----------

